# Deutsche Politik - wieder mehr Wind von Rechts oder Links?



## CPU-GPU (27. August 2010)

Jo, was meint ihr? Sollte in der deutschen Politik mehr Wind von Rechts oder Links "wehen"? Ich meine hier NICHT extremisitsche handlungen, sondern Politik die weiterhin auf der demokratischen Ebene regiert. Die Frage ist bezogen auf die JETZIGE politische Situation.
Oder sollte sie genau so bleiben wie sie jetzt ist, also "Schwarz-Gelb"?


----------



## Pikus (27. August 2010)

*AW: Deutsche Politik - wieder mehr Rechts oder Links?*

Aua, heikles thema... ich seh schon eine DICKE diskussion kommen 

[X] wind von "Rechts"

nur leider gibt es keine möglichkeit, auch nur etwas völlig gerechtfertigtes gegen Ausländer o.ä. zu sagen, ohne gleich als Nazi dazustehen.
Ich in zum beispiel der meinung, dass Immigranten innerhalb von einer bestimmten zeitspanne die grundlagen der deutschen sprache lernen sollen, weil kein tag vergeht, an dem ich im bus kein Türkisch/Russisch/... höre... und das muss nicht sein.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (28. August 2010)

> Ich in zum beispiel der meinung, dass Immigranten innerhalb von einer bestimmten zeitspanne die grundlagen der deutschen sprache lernen sollen, weil kein tag vergeht, an dem ich im bus kein Türkisch/Russisch/... höre... und das muss nicht sein.


Ich stimme dir da zum Teil zu. Immigranten sollten innerhalb einer angemessenen Frist unsere Sprache lernen, da die funktionierende Kommunikation ein elementarer Bestandteil einer erfolgreichen Integration ist. Aber wenn sich die Leute untereinander in ihrer Muttersprache unterhalten habe ich da nichts dagegen. Sie sollten aber halt in der Lage sein, ordentlich auf deutsch zu kommunizieren. Genauso sollte es Regelungen wie in Kanada geben, dass Immigranten auf absehbare Zeit eine vernünftige Lebensgrundlage haben, also vor allem ein Auskommen.
Genauso sollte sich einiges in der Bildung zwecks Integration bewegen, so wie es im Moment ist, funktioniert es ja offenbar nicht.
Meine Meinung trotz eher linker politischer Orientierung. 

Solche Sachen haben meiner Meinung nach nichts mit Rechts, Nazi und ähnlichem zu tun, sondern einfach mit einer funktionierenden Integrationspolitik.
Von solchen dumpfen Aussagen wie "arbeitslose Ausländer raus / kriminelle Ausländer raus" halte ich nichts, denn die liegen dem Staat nicht mehr oder weniger auf der Tasche als deutsche Sozialparasiten und Kriminelle. Die kann man meinetwegen alle zusammen in die Arktis schicken 

Wer hier leben will, soll sich für die Gemeinschaft einbringen, also arbeiten gehen, Steuern zahlen, und über die sozialen Sicherungsnetze hilfsbedürftige Mitbürger unterstützen und auf moralischer Ebene jeden Mitbürger tolerieren, wie man es auch selbst erwartet toleriert zu werden und Zivilcourage zeigen.


----------



## TheRammbock (28. August 2010)

Wieso soll das hier ein heikles Thema sein? Ich meine das sind dann diese, welche nicht die Freiheit haben, die sie angeblich immer so wollen, sondern Engstirnig, intolerant und inhuman sind  Das aber nur am Rande. 

Es ist doch gar nicht das Problem, das hier Migranten in der brd sind, sie nehmen uns auch nicht in diesem Ausmaße die Arbeitsplätze weg, wie es gerne noch als Gerücht vorherrscht. Das diese sich aber an bestimmte Regeln und unsere Gesetzte zu halten haben, daran besteht kein Diskussionsbedarf! 

Ich bin kein Anhänger von Phrasen, aber diese hier finde ich sehr treffend: Wenn ich krank bin, kann ich nicht dafür sorgen, das es anderen gut geht. Und dieses kann man Eins zu Eins auf unser Land und unsere Gesellschaft beziehen. Es gibt viel wichtigere und größere Probleme, Sorgen und Nöte, die wir anpacken sollten. Hier unter anderem die Europäische Union, diese One-World-Mafia ...


----------



## Pagz (28. August 2010)

[X]mehr links
warum stimmen hier so viele für mehr rechts ab? Anscheinend wissen viele nicht was rechts und links ist. CDU/FDP ist so die rechteste() Kombination, die noch demokratisch ist. Noch weiter rechts und wir können die Republikaner wählen.


----------



## TheRammbock (28. August 2010)

Hey Robin 

Anscheinend weißt du nicht was rechts bzw. links ist (abgesehen vom Schubladendenken)


----------



## Pagz (28. August 2010)

Du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass CDu+FDP links orientiert sind oder?


----------



## TheRammbock (28. August 2010)

Mitnichten, ich bin ja sehr freiheitlich. Aber die Repsen in deiner "Auflistung" als rechts zu betiteln *hust*


----------



## Pagz (28. August 2010)

> Aber die Repsen in deiner "Auflistung" als rechts zu betiteln *hust*


Was denn sonst?
P.S Die CDU+FDP direkt neben die  REP zu stellen war schon ein bisschen übertrieben


----------



## TheRammbock (28. August 2010)

Vielleicht bin ich da etwas Kleinlkich, aber die Repsen sind in keinsterweise relevant.


----------



## Pagz (28. August 2010)

Stimme ich dir ja auch zu, ich hab sie bhalt nur mal erwähnt, da sie für mich immer so ein zwischending zwischen NPD und dem Rest waren. Die sind nicht ganz so radikal, aber auch nicht vieeel besser


----------



## TheRammbock (28. August 2010)

Ich habe einige Veranstaltungen der Repsen, sowie als auch der SPD / CDU / FDP / NPD und ganz besonders gern der Linken besucht. Glaub mir, die Unterschiede sind so marginal. Zur Belustigung aber, haben sie ALLE beigetragen


----------



## Pagz (28. August 2010)

Ja da könntest du manchmal leier Recht haben
Aber zur Belustigung sollte da man da hin gehen:
APPD - Anarchistische Pogo-Partei Deutschlands


----------



## Malkav85 (28. August 2010)

[X] Mehr "Rechts"

...weil wir nicht das Geld haben um übermäßig "sozial" zu sein. Bzw. sollten unsere Politiker das Geld dort einsetzen, wo es sinnvoll wäre, was aber in den nächsten 100 Jahren wohl reine Utopie sein wird.
Führungskräft aus dem Ausland? Müssen wir wohl "anschaffen", wenn die Studenten hierzulande nicht gefördert werden.


----------



## CELUICHOISI (28. August 2010)

Krass wieviele nach _Rechts abstimmen..! _

[x] Definitiv mehr Links.

Unsere Politik ist zur Zeit ja wohl mal voll rechts gepolt.

Wenige werden bevorzugt und geschont auf Lasten der Allgemeinheit. Und damit meine ich nicht die armen ALG2 Schweine.
Die sind nur der Sündenbock! 
Und wer dumm genug ist fällt drauf rein.

Den Banken haben wir 500 Mia zugeschoben von unseren Steuergeldern auf Pump und es wurde nicht mal eine Rückzahlung vereinbart. Die zocken weiter.
Das regt mich mehr auf als so ein paar lächerliche Milliarden und paar arme Schweine die von 350 Euro im Monat leben.
Ach wie schlimm!
Und auf die wird dann noch medial gedroschen.. 
Wie blind seid ihr?

Für mehr Gleichheit sorgen, Mindestlohn, Vermögen Reicher stärker besteuern, Gesetze nicht mehr von der Finanzwelt schreiben lassen  (Der Witz schlechthin), gewisse Grundversorgungen unter staatliche Aufsicht stellen (Strom, Wasser etc), Wehrpflicht abschaffen,


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. August 2010)

unsere politik ist rechts? Hab ich da was verpasst? Also rechts ist sie sicherlich nicht, sie SOLLTE es mehr sein, aber das bkommt keiner der waschlappen hin -.-


----------



## CELUICHOISI (28. August 2010)

_Rechts _heißt nicht immer gleich Hitler und so..


----------



## Quicksylver (28. August 2010)

CELUICHOISI schrieb:


> Krass wieviele nach _Rechts abstimmen..! _
> 
> [x] Definitiv mehr Links.
> 
> ...



Das, das du da beschreibst und als rechts darstellst, ist eher linke Politik!
Bei einer "mehr rechten", zb. konservativeren Politik wären keine Banken gerettet worden und Opel hätte man auch nicht unter die Arme greifen wollen.

Leider herrscht z. zt. eine komplett falsche Wahrnemung.
So letztens gesehen zb. im Focus(?): Deutsche wollen keinen Turbo-Kapitalismus; schimpfen dabei auf das aktuelle System. Dabei herrscht in Deutschland alles andere als der totale Kapitalismus. 
Deutschland könnte dieses Jahr die höchste Staatsquote seiner Geschichte erreichen!

Achja: [x] mehr von rechts


----------



## Poulton (28. August 2010)

[x] rechts

Zumal das derzeitige Ergebnis sich in gewisser Weise mit einer emnid-Umfrage im Auftrag des Focus deckt: JUNGE FREIHEIT - Umfrage: 20 Prozent würden Rechtspartei wählen



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> unsere politik ist rechts? Hab ich da was verpasst?


Das habe ich mich auch gerade gefragt.
Spätestens unter Kohl ist die CDU ja immer weiter sozialdemokratisiert wurden. Selbst eine FDP nimmt sich da nicht mehr viel aus.

Zumal Nazis = rechts? Ich darf doch bitten...
YouTube - Glenn Beck - Hitler Was a Leftist
Vergangenheitsbewältigung am Ersten Mai: Sozialdemokrat Adolf Hitler - Josef Schüßlburner - eigentümlich frei


----------



## CELUICHOISI (28. August 2010)

Quicksylver schrieb:


> Bei einer "mehr rechten", zb. konservativeren Politik wären keine Banken gerettet worden und Opel hätte man auch nicht unter die Arme greifen wollen.


 
Mir gefällt es zwar auch nicht, aber die bankenrettung war wohl leider notwendig, weil sonst verdammt viel Ersparnisse und so drauf gegangen wären.
Aber dann hätte man das zumindest an Rückzahlungen knüpfen sollen.
Und zwar nicht diese lächerlichen 1 Mia pro Jahr. Das ist doch Augenwischerei.
Hauptsache man tut scheinbar was, es darf nur dem Betreffenden nicht weh tun. 1 Mia ist lächerlich.



> Dabei herrscht in Deutschland alles andere als der totale Kapitalismus.
> Deutschland könnte dieses Jahr die höchste Staatsquote seiner Geschichte erreichen!


 
Doch hier herrscht der Kapitalismus.
Die Schere Arm-Reich ist in den letzten Jahren immer weiter auseinander gegangen.
Es hat weiterhin eine "Umverteilung von Unten nach Oben" (ich hasse eigentlich diese Bezeichnung] gegeben, und das sogar während der Krise, aus der die Reichen noch reicher hervorgegangen sind.

Wusstest du dass die obersten 1% der Bevölkerung 10% des gesamten Volksvermögens halten ( Gesamtvermögen 4,7 Bio Euro)?
Und 30% besitzen 90%! Der Rest praktisch nichts.

Nachzuschauen beim Bundesamt für Statistik.

Und indem man weiterhin Lohndumping betreibt, keinen Mindestlohn will, weiterhin prekäre Beschäftigungen weitertreibt, diverse "reichensteuern" abgeschafft hat, und bei der normalen und ärmeren Bevölerung von "Gürtel enger schnallen" schwallt, geht diese Schere weiter auseinander.

Das ist für mich Kapitalismus in Hochform.

Und den Sozialstaat baut man ja auch weiterhin Stück für Stück ab..


----------



## herethic (28. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> unsere politik ist rechts? Hab ich da was verpasst?


Unsere Politik ist eher rechts.Bis auf das mit den Banken gab es afaik keinen Eingriff in die Wirtschaft im letzen Jahrzehnt,Reformen gabs jetzt auch nicht viele.
Rechts und Links haben nur zum Teil etwas mit nationalem oder internationalem Denken zu tun.

@Zu Hitler
Ich muss eigentlich echt sagen,dass er links war.Er hat in die Wirtschafft eingegriffen und hat sich um die Arbeiter gekümmert.


----------



## TheRammbock (28. August 2010)

CELUICHOISI schrieb:


> Und den Sozialstaat baut man ja auch weiterhin Stück für Stück ab..



Ich behaupte, das 15% der die dort im  Bundestag und in den Landtägen mitspielen, wissen ganz genau was da  gespielt wird. Sie wissen genau, wenn sie ein Gesetz unterschreiben was  das für Folgen haben wird. Sie wissen ganz genau das tote Soldaten aus  Afganistan zurückkommen. Sie wissen ganz genau was  Abtreibungsstatistiken sind. Sie wissen genau, was eine Umschreibung  eines Gesetzes für amerikanische großindustrielle Firmen bedeutet. Sie  wissen genau was eine Steuerhöhung für die Menschen im untersten  Einkommensbereich für Folgen hat. Sie wissen ganz genau was es für  Pendler bedeutet, wenn die Pauschale wegfällt. SIE WISSEN ES GANZ GENAU  UND MACHEN BEWUßT mit! Weil sie lieben die Macht und sie lieben das  Geld! Und sie lieben das Spiel, sie lieben ihre "Wichtigkeit". 

  30% von den anwesenden die dort dabei sind, behaupte ich einfach, sind  nichts anderes als feige! Sie wollen Backschisch am Monatsende auf ihrem  Konto haben. Ansonsten sind sie nichts anderes als feige und würden  alles unterschreiben wenn sie nur dabei bleiben dürfen. 

  Und der Rest ist strunzblöd! [/QUOTE]



thrian schrieb:


> ,Reformen gabs jetzt auch nicht viele.



*Prrruuuust* das ist der Witz des Jahrhunderts!


----------



## Nuklon (28. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Jo, was meint ihr? Sollte in der deutschen Politik mehr Wind von Rechts oder Links "wehen"? Ich meine hier NICHT extremisitsche handlungen, sondern Politik die weiterhin auf der demokratischen Ebene regiert. Die Frage ist bezogen auf die JETZIGE politische Situation.
> Oder sollte sie genau so bleiben wie sie jetzt ist, also "Schwarz-Gelb"?



Die Frage ist doch nicht links oder rechts. Die Frage ist: Was bringt Deutschland voran. Sich in Schubkästen einer Idee zu widmen führt zu Lobbypolitik. Das wird weder ein Wedeln nach links noch nach rechts ändern.

Was wir brauchen sind gute Politiker, die sind auf jeder Seite Mangelware. Solche die nicht in Wählerstimmen vor der Wahl und Lobby nach der Wahl denken.


----------



## TheNik (28. August 2010)

Was sind die "Repsen" denn dann, wenn nicht rechts? Pseudo-Rechts also links? Ich hab mich mit dieser Partei zu wenig auseinandergesetzt um sie in eine solche Kategorie einordnen zu können, aber auf den ersten Blick wirken sie ultrakonservativ, schon fast fanatisch. Vielleicht macht das aber auch nur die Parallele im Namen zu der Partei aus den USA


----------



## herethic (29. August 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> *Prrruuuust* das ist der Witz des Jahrhunderts!


Dann nen mir bitte mindestens 5.

Ich kenne einzig die Bundeswehrreform(3 Monatige verkürzung)und die Gesundheitsreform.


----------



## TheRammbock (29. August 2010)

Nicht doch 10  ?

Schulreformen
Währungsreformen
Bahnreform
Gesundheitsreform
Sicherheitssektorreform
Rentenreform
Agrarreform
Gebietsreform
Steuerreform
Hochschulreform

Ich könnte noch ewig so weitermachen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. August 2010)

jo, also die reformen sind in letzter zeit wirklich lachhaft -.-


----------



## TheNik (29. August 2010)

Mal sehen was sie bringen, wird ja auch ewig dran gedoktert.


----------



## TheRammbock (29. August 2010)

Das sind ja bei weitem noch nicht alle Reformen. Rumrepariert, bzw. ich möchte lieber rumgemurkst schreiben, wird ja immer wieder und ständig, ohne uns, das Volk zu fragen. Naja, Herr thrian wollte ja nur 5 Stück lesen (bzw. 10  )


----------



## TheNik (29. August 2010)

Wenn eine Regierung vom Volk gewählt ist ist sie für die nächste Legislaturperiode legitimiert herumzudoktorn, wie es auch im Wahlprogramm stand btw. Man kann in einer repräsentativen Demokratie nicht immer das Volk zu jeder Kleinigkeit befragen zumal dann noch häufig die Verzerrung der Tatsachen durch Populisten und extrem subjektive Informationsquellen hinzukommt.


----------



## Shi (29. August 2010)

*AW: Deutsche Politik - wieder mehr Rechts oder Links?*



Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Aua, heikles thema... ich seh schon eine DICKE diskussion kommen
> 
> [X] wind von "Rechts"
> 
> ...



Überleg dir mal, du wanderst nach Russland aus. Mit deiner Familie. Würdest du dann mit ihnen im Bus russisch reden? 

[X] mehr links.

Wir brauchen einen starken Staat, und die Verstaatlichung  aller Banken. Denn nur so lässt sich die Willkür dieser Manager eindämmen.
Außerdem ist repräsentative Demokratie viel zu undemokratisch, ich bin für den Rätekommunismus, das ist immer noch die beste Staatsform: demokratisch und gerecht.

Solidarische Grüße


----------



## TheRammbock (29. August 2010)

TheNik schrieb:


> Wenn eine Regierung vom Volk gewählt ist ist sie für die nächste Legislaturperiode legitimiert herumzudoktorn, wie es auch im Wahlprogramm stand btw. Man kann in einer repräsentativen Demokratie nicht immer das Volk zu jeder Kleinigkeit befragen zumal dann noch häufig die Verzerrung der Tatsachen durch Populisten und extrem subjektive Informationsquellen hinzukommt.



Kleinigkeiten also, die das ganze Volk betreffen ... Aha ...

Steht es auch geschrieben, das das Grundgesetz ohne uns zu fragen geändert werden darf?


----------



## Malkav85 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Deutsche Politik - wieder mehr Rechts oder Links?*



Shi schrieb:


> Überleg dir mal, du wanderst nach Russland aus. Mit deiner Familie. Würdest du dann mit ihnen im Bus russisch reden?



Ganz ehrlich? Ja! 

Wenn ich schon eine andere Sprache lernen muss/möchte, dann soll die Integration meiner Familie und der Umgang auch leichter zu lernen sein.

Wenn ich ständig privat weiterhin deutsch sprechen würde und nicht russisch, dann würden sich meine Kinder (wenn ich welche hätte ^^) wohl langsamer daran gewöhnen.

Schlimm finde ich ja die Leute, die sagen "Hey, wir wandern nach Spanien aus" und lassen sich dann in Mallorca(!) nieder  


*Aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema. Daher bitte btt *​


----------



## Nuklon (29. August 2010)

TheNik schrieb:


> Wenn eine Regierung vom Volk gewählt ist ist sie für die nächste Legislaturperiode legitimiert herumzudoktorn, wie es auch im Wahlprogramm stand btw. Man kann in einer repräsentativen Demokratie nicht immer das Volk zu jeder Kleinigkeit befragen zumal dann noch häufig die Verzerrung der Tatsachen durch Populisten und extrem subjektive Informationsquellen hinzukommt.



1. Wahlprogramm ist nicht bindent, sprich du kannst den Atomausstieg versprechen und dann neue Kraftwerke bauen. Völlig legal.

2. Thema: Weisheit der Masse. Diese trifft in der großen Zahl die richtigen Entscheidungen. Selbst wenn sie in der Mehrzahl keine Ahnung hat. Erstaunlich aber einige Untersuchungen bestätigen das.

3. Kleinigkeiten wie Gesundheitsreform und Internetsperren können Auswirkungen auf die ganze Gesellschaft haben. Verwaltungsanordnungen zu Parkuhren auch aber irgendwo muss die Grenze gezogen werden. Und ich möchte mein Leben nicht rund um die Uhr von der Politik geregelt sehen.


----------



## Poulton (29. August 2010)

*AW: Deutsche Politik - wieder mehr Rechts oder Links?*



Shi schrieb:


> Wir brauchen einen starken Staat,


Ein starker Staat braucht zwangsläufig schwache Bürger und die Bereitschaft der Bürger, sich von weltfremden Bürokraten in ihrem Leben rumpfuschen zu lassen.



> Denn nur so lässt sich die Willkür dieser Manager eindämmen.


Bei dir stand ein Manager mit Schlagring vorm Haus und wollte von dir Geld oder hat von deinem Konto Geld abgehoben und überzogen?
Willkür kommt immer nur von einem: dem Staat. Der, wenn nicht in enge Schranken verwiesen, der größte Feind der Freiheit und des Individualismus ist, denn er und Nannystate-Fetischisten ja gerne mit einer omninösen "Gerechtigkeit" zu negieren versuchen.
oder wie hieß es im Buch "Warum wir alle reich sein könnten: Und wie unsere Politik das verhindert" passend:


> _Für unsere Generation bleibt vorerst nur die traurige Erkenntnis, daß der berufstätige Fleiß von Millionen Steuer- und Sozialabgabenzahlern einen äußerst lukrativen Steinbruch für den Gewinn von Staatsbürokratie darstellt … Jeder produktive Akt eines einzelnen fleißigen Menschen zieht sogleich eine Unzahl unproduktiver Staatsverwaltungsakte nach sich._





> ich bin für den Rätekommunismus, das ist immer noch die beste Staatsform:


Ich bin für eine konstitutionelle Republik mit einer Verfassung nach Vorbild der Consitution of the United States und der Bill of Rights(von dem sich die Staaten, in denen die gilt leider immer weiter entfernen).
Also eine Verfassung, die die grundlegensten Freiheiten und Dinge wie nationale Souveränität, sowie Besitz- und Eigentumsrechte auf ewig festschreibt.
YouTube - John Stossel - New Threats to Freedom (bezieht sich zwar auf die USA, nur hier in Europa sieht es nicht viel besser aus)
Der Feind der Linken ist das "Imperium" :: Daniel Pipes

€: Und ja: Politisch bin ich irgendwo zwischen Neocon und Libertarismus.


----------



## TheNik (29. August 2010)

Nuklon schrieb:


> 1. Wahlprogramm ist nicht bindent, sprich du kannst den Atomausstieg versprechen und dann neue Kraftwerke bauen. Völlig legal.


Das habe ich nie bestritten, nur gesagt, dass es (bytheway) in einigen Fällen auch im Wahlprogramm in irgendeiner Form festgehalten war.



Nuklon schrieb:


> 2. Thema: Weisheit der Masse. Diese trifft in der großen Zahl die richtigen Entscheidungen. Selbst wenn sie in der Mehrzahl keine Ahnung hat. Erstaunlich aber einige Untersuchungen bestätigen das.


Siehe Hamburg, Bildungsreform. Auch das habe ich nie bestritten, meine Antwort war nur darauf bezogen, dass TheRammbock meinte, Politiker dürften nicht einfach Entscheidungen gegen den Willen des Volkes treffen. 
Genau darauf hat sich meine Antwort bezogen.



Nuklon schrieb:


> 3. Kleinigkeiten wie Gesundheitsreform und Internetsperren können Auswirkungen auf die ganze Gesellschaft haben. Verwaltungsanordnungen zu Parkuhren auch aber irgendwo muss die Grenze gezogen werden.


Was du ansprichst sind Themen, die natürlich eine ungeahnte Wirkung haben können. Trotzdem wurde unsere Regierung letztes Jahr gewählt und somit vertritt sie offiziell die Mehrheit der Wähler. Das einfache und konsequente Prinzip der repräsentativen Demokratie.


Nuklon schrieb:


> Und ich möchte mein Leben nicht rund um die Uhr von der Politik geregelt sehen.


Stell dir vor, das möchte ich auch nicht (Freiheitswille), aber andere möchten es vielleicht in gewissen Themenbereichen, indenen du deine Freiheiten haben willst, Kontrolle etc. ==> Mehrheitsentscheidungen 
PS: Ich bin sicher, es gab auch aus genau diesem Grund derart viele DDR-Regimegegner


----------



## Shi (29. August 2010)

Nein. Bei mir stand noch nie ein Manager mit dem Schlagring vorm Haus. Du weißt doch bestimmt was ich meine: Ein paar Manager stehen an der Spitze und treiben durch Spekulationen die Bank und den Staat in den Ruin. Sie scheißen einfach auf die Mitarbeiter. Die sind ihnen egal solange diese Manager ihre Boni bekommen (siehe Wirtschaftskrise). Findest du das toll? Sowas passiert nur im Liberalismus, und Liberale haben ja mal sowas von keine Ahnung von Wirtschaft; wenn der Staat die Bank lenkt, gibt es keine Willkür von ganz oben.


----------



## -Masterchief- (29. August 2010)

[X] Mehr "Rechts" 
Wir verschwenden nicht nur durch Ausländern die sich hier Hartz4 in den A*** schieben lassen massig Kohle sondern auch durch Deutsche bzw Russen, Afrikaner....
Alle, egal ob Deutsch oder nicht, klar es gibt Leute die könne nix dafür das sie von Hartz 4 leben müssen aber wiederum nochmehr die sehr wohl was dafür können.
Das ist es, und noch viele kleine andere Sachen die der Stadt nicht erkennt weil er mit 
anderem Mist beschäftigt ist.
*Nix gegen Ausländer !!* Wie gesagt gibt es auch sehr viele Deutsche die sich vom Staat durchfüttern lassen.


----------



## TheNik (29. August 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Nein. Bei mir stand noch nie ein Manager mit dem Schlagring vorm Haus. Du weißt doch bestimmt was ich meine: Ein paar Manager stehen an der Spitze und treiben durch Spekulationen die Bank und den Staat in den Ruin. Sie scheißen einfach auf die Mitarbeiter. Die sind ihnen egal solange diese Manager ihre Boni bekommen (siehe Wirtschaftskrise). Findest du das toll? Sowas passiert nur im Liberalismus, und Liberale haben ja mal sowas von keine Ahnung von Wirtschaft; wenn der Staat die Bank lenkt, gibt es keine Willkür von ganz oben.


Deswegen funktioniert der Kapitalismus nach Adam Smith, also die "Freie Marktwirtschaft", nicht. Sie schürt die Gier und es gibt keinerlei soziale Strukturen für die vielen Verlierer des Systems. Das ist leider das System, wonach die gesamte Welt funktioniert.
Wir für Deutschland können zwar sagen, wir machen eine soziale Marktwirtschaft, aber es gibt global keine Instanz, die es möglich machen würde, die Banken global zu zügeln. Trotzdem haben die westeuropäischen Staaten meiner Meinung nach das beste System, aber eben nur "national", höchstens EU-weit.


----------



## Shi (29. August 2010)

Aha? So und welche Partei steht dir am nächsten TheNik?


----------



## TheNik (29. August 2010)

CDU und Grüne


----------



## Poulton (29. August 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Ein paar  Manager stehen an der Spitze und treiben durch Spekulationen die Bank  und den Staat in den Ruin.


Bevor wieder über bitterböse Spekulation aber auch Gier geschimpft wird: 
JUNGE FREIHEIT - Wochenzeitung aus Berlin: Flucht in den Euro-Faschismus
YouTube - Milton Friedman über die Gier
Ganz abgesehen davon, spielte beim Crash von 1929 der damals vorherrschende Goldstandard(den ja einige wiederhaben wollen), eine nicht unwichtige Rolle: YouTube - Milton Friedman explains role of gold in Great Depression.



> Findest du das toll?


Ja, ich finde es gut wenn Menschen, Unternehmen aber auch Staaten scheitern dürfen und können. Ich halte aber nichts von irgendwelche Rettungspaketen. Denn die haben nichts aber auch gar nichts mit einer Marktwirtschaft zu tun und stehen konträr zu dem im vorherigen Satz genannten. Sprich sie animieren die Akteuere noch dazu, so weiterzumachen wie bisher, denn er Nanny-State wird sie ja schon irgendwie retten oder raushelfen.
YouTube - John Stossel - Free to Choose
Aber das Big Government und Big Business wunderbar miteinander harmonieren, ist ja auch ein alter Hut.



> Sowas passiert nur im Liberalismus, und Liberale haben ja mal sowas von keine Ahnung von Wirtschaft;


Siehe oben, ansonsten hat Hong Kong über Jahrzehnte das beste Beispiel dafür gegeben(bis es wieder zu China gekommen ist), das eine laissez-faire Politik möglich und machbar ist.



> wenn der Staat die Bank lenkt, gibt es  keine Willkür von ganz oben.


Die Bankrotte bzw. beinah-Bankrotte von Landesbanken scheinen an dir vorrübergegangen zu sein?


----------



## Shi (30. August 2010)

Die Landesbanken gehörten ja nicht dem Staat sondern den Ländern.


----------



## Poulton (30. August 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Die Landesbanken gehörten ja nicht dem Staat sondern den Ländern.


Auch die (Bundes-)Länder sind der Staat bzw. ein Teil von diesem.


----------



## Icejester (30. August 2010)

*AW: Deutsche Politik - wieder mehr Rechts oder Links?*



Shi schrieb:


> Außerdem ist repräsentative Demokratie viel zu undemokratisch, ich bin für den Rätekommunismus, das ist immer noch die beste Staatsform: demokratisch und gerecht.



Erstens ist Kommunismus nie gerecht, zweitens ist der Rätekommunismus höchstgradig ineffizient. Oder Du siehst Dich im kommunistischen System nachher einer noch viel undemokratischeren Staatsgewalt gegenüber, als in der angeblich undemokratischen Demokratie. Mir wäre nämlich neu, daß man das ZK abwählen könnte...

Abgesehen davon: Ich bin für ein konstitutionelle Monarchie mit Drei-Klassen-Wahlrecht. Das wäre doch mal was!

Eine sicherlich undurchführbare Idee, aber auch nicht abstruser als das, was viele andere hier so wollen.


----------



## TheNik (30. August 2010)

*AW: Deutsche Politik - wieder mehr Rechts oder Links?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon: Ich bin für ein konstitutionelle Monarchie mit Drei-Klassen-Wahlrecht. Das wäre doch mal was!


Lol ja klar nach Einkommen oder Macht und Einfluss gestaffelt. Hamma. 



Icejester schrieb:


> Eine sicherlich undurchführbare Idee, aber auch nicht abstruser als das, was viele andere hier so wollen.


Da hast du nicht Unrecht


----------



## Shi (31. August 2010)

*AW: Deutsche Politik - wieder mehr Rechts oder Links?*



Icejester schrieb:


> zweitens ist der Rätekommunismus höchstgradig ineffizient.



Inwiefern?


----------



## Nuklon (31. August 2010)

Alle müssen sich mit dem selben Thema beschäftigen statt differenziert und eigenverantwortlich zu arbeiten.


----------



## Shi (31. August 2010)

Das bringt aber doch überlegtere, faire und für alle gut annehmbare Lösungen hervor.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (31. August 2010)

> Das bringt aber doch überlegtere, faire und für alle gut annehmbare Lösungen hervor.



Hast du ein Beispiel eines funktionierenden rätekommunistischen Systems? Irgendwie sind die doch alle am Machthunger der eingesetzten Leute zu Grunde gegangen. Das größte Problem des Rätekommunismus' ist doch die Vereinigung der Legislative, Executive und Judicative in den Räten. Fehlende Gewaltenteilung führt (aus der Erfahrung) immer zu mehr oder weniger diktatorischen Systemen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. August 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Inwiefern?



- Die vielen Hierarchiestufen verlangsamen weitgreifende Entscheidungen extrem
- Die Regelung (möglichst) vieler Fragestellungen auf unteren Ebenen (um obiges zu umgehen) erschwert weitreichende Koordination und erzeugt damit Reibungsverluste
- Die Vertretung von fein verteilten Interessensgruppen ist erstmal nicht möglich, sondern erfordert ein seperates, zusätzliches System oder zusätzlichen Aufwand auf jeder Ebene


Aber b2t:

Da fehlt imho die Option
[X]weder noch

Die Mehrheit der Probleme, vor denen wir heute stehen, lässt sich imho nicht auf einer rechts-links Skala einordnen. Was soll auch "rechts" oder "links" daran sein, eine vernünftige Energiepolitik zu betreiben? Oder Ressourcen zu schonen? Oder die Zerstörung der Umwelt weniger schnell wachsen zu lassen?
Das einzige, worauf sich "rechts" und "links" ggf. noch anwenden ließe, wäre die Globalisierung der Wirtschaft. Aber da sind die einen dagegen, weil sie gegen Machtausübung durch die Wirtschaft sind und die anderen, weil sie gegen internationale Vereinheitlichung in jeder Form sind. Also auch nicht die passenden Gegenpole - und Lösungskonzepte haben beide i.d.R. nicht.

Umgekehrt impliziert das imho auch, dass jeder, der die heutigen Probleme durch "rechts"- oder "links-wählen" angehen möchte, diese verkannt hat.



P.S.
Diskussionen über die hier mehrfach angesprochenen Migranten bitte ich auszulagern. Allein die Detailaspekte "Kriminialität von Migranten" oder die Diskussion über einen Teil eines Gebetshauses der unter Einwanderern nach Deutschland häufigsten Religion haben ganze Threads gefüllt, eine übergreifende Diskussion würde den Rahmen dieses Threads sehr schnell sprengen - und vermutlich genauso schnell den Rahmen des rein politischen verlassen.


----------



## Terence Skill (2. September 2010)

Es wird vor allem Zeit das man in Deutschland die Gesinnung "Rechts" nicht sofort mit "Rechtsradikalismus" in Verbindung bringt. Das eine hat mit dem anderen überhaupt nichts zutun. Es gibt zig Länder in denen "Rechts" orientierte Parteien regieren... Das heisst noch lange nicht das dort Ausländerfeindlichkeit regieren würde. Dennoch schafft man es in Deutschland nicht sich differenziert mit dem Thema auseinanderzusetzen.
Seit Hitler gibt es nur Rechts=Rechtsradikalismus=Ausländerfeindlichkeit etc.
Es ist traurig welche radikale Bedeutung dem Wort Nationalsozialismus zugetragen wird, z.B. bei Wikipedia etc.  
Das Wort besteht doch aus National und Sozialismus. Beides sind keine radikalen Sachen, im Gegenteil.
Der klassische Sozialismus ist doch nichts unbedingt schlechtes, dagegen ist der herrschende Kapitalismus weit ungesünder für eine Demokratie wie wir sie angeblich haben.
Ich würde es in einer Kurzfassung frei Übersetzen mit "Zum wohle des Volkes"
Das ist etwas das in unserer Politik vollkommen fehlt. Politik zum wohle des Volkes...
Das Thema um Thilo Sarrazin z.B. zeigt eindeutig das die Masse des Volkes ein Problem sieht. Ein Problem das von unseren Politikern weitestgehend totgeschwiegen und unterdrückt wird. Das birgt auf lange Sicht große Gefahren. Wenn die Probleme und Ängste des Volkes mißachtet werden, schürt man langsam aber sicher eine ungeheure Menge an Wut die sich durchaus in radikalen Zügen widerspiegeln kann. 
Sowas sollte man im Keim ersticken und nicht warten bis diese Wut zum Ausbruch kommt.
Wenn es so weitergeht und irgendwann jemand kommt der diese Ängste des Volkes versteht und sich diese zunutzen macht um seine eigene Ideologie durchzusetzen (genauso wie Hitler es getan hat) dann werden wir ein Dejavue erleben das keiner von uns will.

Um es kurz zu machen, ein gesundes Stück Rechte Politik würde Deutschland nicht schaden.
Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch, ich möchte nicht als Nazi verschrien werden etc.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (2. September 2010)

Terence Skill schrieb:


> Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch, ..... etc.


 
Ich würde dir durchaus zustimmen, *wenn denn deine Aussagen nicht so offensichtlich falsch wären.*

Was hat das "Wohl des Volkes" denn mit links oder rechts zu tun? Und zählen für dich denn die "Problemfälle" der Gesellschaft (egal ob Arbeitslose, religiöse Spinner, Hartz IV´er oder Migranten) nicht auch zum Volk? Das Dumme an den rechten Idealen ist doch, wie man sehr gut an der Diskussion um die unsäglichen Auslassungen des Herrn S. (eines noch SPD´lers!!) erkennen kann, dass sie sehr wohl rassistisch motiviert sind. Und ich kann beileibe in Rassismus keinen Funken Gutes erkennen. Neverever!

*Man braucht weder mehr rechts noch mehr links, das ist die Wahrheit.*

Man braucht Menschen in der Gesellschaft, die für die und mit der Gesellschaft leben und nicht nebenher. Die sie gestalten und leben und für die unser Grundgesetz kein Fußabtreter und Gesetze kein Klopapier sind.

Das kann man aber eben weder an ethnischer Abstammung, noch an genetischen Merkmalen, noch an irgendeiner Klassen-, Berufs- oder Schichtenzugehörigkeit festmachen. Das trifft Bankster, korrupte Politiker, Islamisten, linke Chaoten und rechte Schläger genauso wie tatsächlich schmarotzende Hartzer und steuerflüchtende Konzernjuppies. Das trifft den Schwarzarbeiter Herbert auf dem Bau und seinen Kollegen Ali oder Szbigniev ebenso, wie den Blaumacher Hans aus der 8. Klasse.

Diese Merkmale sind individuell. 

So lange das gerade rechte Bauernfänger nicht erkennen (wollen), sondern von Schmarotzerschichten, Juden-Genen und anderen Eugenik-Versionen faseln, kann ich nur mit meinen bescheidenen Mitteln dafür sorgen, dass diese niemals an die Macht gelangen werden und ihre simplen, tumben Thesen nicht unwidersprochen stehen bleiben ...


----------



## CELUICHOISI (2. September 2010)

Terence Skill schrieb:


> Um es kurz zu machen, ein gesundes Stück Rechte Politik würde Deutschland nicht schaden.
> Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch, ich möchte nicht als Nazi verschrien werden etc.



Die deutsche Politik ist doch im Moment ziemlich rechts.
Mehr linke Politik wär nicht schlecht.

Die Regierung lässt der Wirtschaft doch im Moment freien lauf wodurch so Probleme wie Lohndumping erst entstanden sind und die Schere Reich-Arm immer weiter auseinander geht.
Eigentlich ist es ein Mischmasch und gar nicht so leicht festzulegen.
Aber ich würde sagen mehr linke Politik würde allen gut tun.

-Mindestlohn.
-Grundversorgung in staatliche Hand (deren Sinn ist es nicht Gewinn      abzuwerfen)
-Banken-Verluste nicht mehr sozialisieren (Banken mal derbe melken, statt die Bürger für deren Verluste)


----------



## Icejester (2. September 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Das Dumme an den rechten Idealen ist doch, wie man sehr gut an der Diskussion um die unsäglichen Auslassungen des Herrn S. (eines noch SPD´lers!!) erkennen kann, dass sie sehr wohl rassistisch motiviert sind.


 
Wie kommst Du denn auf das dünne Brett? Mit rechten Idealen und Rassismus hat Sarrazin nun wirklich gar nichts zu tun. Wer das ernsthaft annimmt, hat weder das Problem noch Sarrazins Aussagen dazu verstanden, sondern käut unreflektiert den Mist wieder, den die SPD-Spitze und unsere Berufsbetroffenen verbreiten, ohne daß sie selbst jemals nachgedacht, noch in das Buch geschaut hätten.



CELUICHOISI schrieb:


> Die deutsche Politik ist doch im Moment ziemlich rechts.


 
Tut mir leid. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie lange Du schon hier in Deutschland lebst, aber als ich noch SPD gewählt habe, war die weit rechts von der heutigen Union. Welche unserer Parteien momentan noch ansatzweise konservative Werte vertreten soll, ist mir schleierhaft.

Im Gegenteil: Die meisten laufen irgendeiner schwachsinnigen grün-roten Mode hinterher, verstricken sich in Unsinnigkeiten und verlieren dabei die echten Probleme im Land völlig aus den Augen. Und dabei brennt es schon an allen Ecken und Enden, was das Volk witzigerweise sogar spürt. Und dann kommt mal jemand wie Sarrazin, spricht die unbequeme Wahrheit aus und soll dann dafür auf einer völlig irrationalen Diskussionsebene von ein paar selbsterklärten Meinungsführern mundtot gemacht werden.

Falls wir in Zukunft mit allen divergenten Meinungen so verfahren wollen, müssen wir uns nicht wundern, wenn hier nichts mehr voran- sondern vor die Hunde geht. Und zwar nicht zuletzt der freie Ideenaustausch, der immer noch ein Hauptmerkmal einer Demokratie ist.


----------



## Terence Skill (2. September 2010)

Was ist an meinen Aussagen so offensichtlich falsch, Fanator?!
Das wohl des Volkes ist in meinen Augen das wohl der Deutschen! Gerade ein Land wie unseres sollte ersteinmal seine eigenen Sachen geregelt bekommen, bevor Sie den Wohltäter für alle anderen spielen wollen!
Was sind für dich den Rechte Ideale? Ist es so verkehrt in erster Linie zum Wohle des eigenen Volkes zu handeln?! 
Du hast dich selber kaum mit dem Thema Sarrazin auseinandergesetzt, glaube ich. Indem du jegliche Diskussion mit dem Wort Rassismus verschreist, änderst du an bestehenden Problemem garnichts!
Was der Herr Sarrazin geäußert hat ist bei weitem nicht alles zu unterschreiben, allerdings gibt es auch wissenschaftlich belegte Hintergründe für die meisten seiner Äusserungen!
Du sagst
"Man braucht Menschen in der Gesellschaft, die für die und mit der Gesellschaft leben und nicht nebenher. Die sie gestalten und leben und für die unser Grundgesetz kein Fußabtreter und Gesetze kein Klopapier sind."
Genau das ist doch das Problem der meisten der genannten Imigranten! Und das Problem der Bürger die es tagtäglich erleben dürfen!
Hast du mal den Koran gelesen? Eine so tolerante Gesellschaft wie du sie forderst ist mit dem islamischen Glauben überhaupt nicht zu vereinbaren!
Das was hier an Zuwanderern landet ist zumeist leider die absolut soziale Unterschicht derjenigen. 

Du erzählst was von rechten Bauernfängern... Solchen Schwachsinn habe ich lang nicht gehört.
Einer dieser sogenannten ist dann wohl Herr Sarrazin, oder was? Du vergisst das er weit mehr erreicht hat als du und ich es wohl jemals tun werden! Er ist und bleibt ein hochangesehener Mann in der Politik und Wirtschaft. Da können du und die Medien noch so oft was von Rassismus fasseln... Er hat schon immer gesagt was er denkt, genau das braucht die Politik.

Es wird Zeit die Interessen des Volkes zu vertreten und nichts anderes. Man sollte zum Thema Einwanderungsgesetz mal eine Volksabstimmung machen, du wärst sicher erstaunt was diese für ein Ergebnis hätte.

EDIT: Dem Post von Icejester kann ich mich nur vollkommen anschliessen


----------



## TheNik (2. September 2010)

Terence Skill schrieb:


> Du hast dich selber kaum mit dem Thema Sarrazin auseinandergesetzt,  glaube ich. Indem du jegliche Diskussion mit dem Wort Rassismus  verschreist, änderst du an bestehenden Problemem garnichts!


Wie alle sofort über ihn urteilen und ihn auf persönlicher Ebene angreifen finde ich schlimm. Mit Sicherheit über 75% aller Leute, die ihn einen Rassisten heißen, haben sein Buch nichteinmal gelesen. Ich habe es auch nicht gelesen, das gebe ich zu, aber gerade deswegen kann ich mir nicht einfach anmaßen ihn zu verurteilen, ohne genau zu wissen, was er eigentlich getan hat. Was die populistischen Medien verbreiten, ist immer von der Sicht des Journalisten/Redakteurs abhängig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. September 2010)

Terence Skill schrieb:


> Es ist traurig welche radikale Bedeutung dem Wort Nationalsozialismus zugetragen wird, z.B. bei Wikipedia etc.
> Das Wort besteht doch aus National und Sozialismus. Beides sind keine radikalen Sachen, im Gegenteil.
> Der klassische Sozialismus ist doch nichts unbedingt schlechtes, dagegen ist der herrschende Kapitalismus weit ungesünder für eine Demokratie wie wir sie angeblich haben.
> Ich würde es in einer Kurzfassung frei Übersetzen mit "Zum wohle des Volkes"
> Das ist etwas das in unserer Politik vollkommen fehlt. Politik zum wohle des Volkes...



Würdest du?
Dann bist du aber ein gutes Stück weg vom Begriff. Es ist nämlich "zum Wohle der Nation" und das impliziert auch, dass die "Nation" und ihre Mitglieder über andere gestellt werden. Eine Gleichberechtigung im Sinne der Menschenrechte ist unter dem Titel des Nationalsozialismusses nicht zu machen - ein System, in dem allen, die nicht einer willkürlich definierten Gruppe angehören, nicht einmal das Recht auf Leben bleibt, dagegen sehr wohl.



> Das Thema um Thilo Sarrazin z.B. zeigt eindeutig das die Masse des Volkes ein Problem sieht.



Und das Problem hat die Initialen T S.



> Um es kurz zu machen, ein gesundes Stück Rechte Politik würde Deutschland nicht schaden.



Nur leider fehlt es massiv an "gesunden Stücken rechter Politik", denn in der heutigen Welt sind selbst die rechten Ideale, die nicht darauf abzielen, andere Menschen zu degraduieren, nicht umsetzbar.




Icejester schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du denn auf das dünne Brett? Mit rechten Idealen und Rassismus hat Sarrazin nun wirklich gar nichts zu tun. Wer das ernsthaft annimmt, hat weder das Problem noch Sarrazins Aussagen dazu verstanden, sondern käut unreflektiert den Mist wieder, den die SPD-Spitze und unsere Berufsbetroffenen verbreiten, ohne daß sie selbst jemals nachgedacht, noch in das Buch geschaut hätten.



Tut mir leid, aber wenn Herr Sarrazin mit den Worten



			
				S T schrieb:
			
		

> Alle Juden teilen ein bestimmtes Gen, Basken haben bestimmte Gene, die sie von anderen unterscheiden.



nicht die Aussage treffen wollte, dass es genetisch abgegrenzte Subpopulationen gibt (="Rassen", zumindest im Sprachgebrauch des Laien), dann sind seine Kenntnisse der deutschen Sprache wohl weit schlechter, als diejenigen einer ganzen Reihe von Leuten, die er deswegen kritisiert. (oder auch nicht - wer weiß, was er da früher sagen wollte. Vielleicht Backrezepte?)

Die Alternativhypothes wäre:
Sarrazin vertritt rassistische Einstellungen.


----------



## Icejester (3. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber wenn Herr Sarrazin mit den Worten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nö. Das ist nicht rassistisch. Rassistisch wäre es, wenn er sagen würde, sie teilen ein bestimmtes Gen und deswegen sind sie schlechte Menschen. Tut er aber nicht.

In der Tat ist es natürlich irreführend, Genetik mit Religionszugehörigkeit in Verbindung zu bringen, weil das eine nicht das andere bedingt. Wenn er hingegen statt Juden Semiten gesagt hätte, hätte man dagegen überhaupt nichts einwenden können, weil es offenkundig ist, daß die angestammten Bewohner einer bestimmten Region gewisse genetische Merkmale teilen. Inwiefern diese Merkmale sie jetzt wiederum von beliebigen anderen Menschen unterscheiden, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.

Oder, um es anders auszudrücken: Wenn ich sage, daß Afrikaner, Europäer, Asiaten und amerikanische Ureinwohner sich genetisch unterscheiden, weil die Unterschiede schon bei der rein äußerlichen Betrachtung zwangsläufig ins Auge springen, ist das auch nicht rassistisch, sondern lediglich die Feststellung einer nicht zu verleugnenden Tatsache. Rassistisch wäre eine Äußerung in dieser Richtung erst, sobald ich damit eine Wertung verknüpfen und den Einen prinzipiell für besser als den Anderen erklären würde.


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. September 2010)

genetik, religioin oder hautfarbe, hin oder her. Da mag man drüber streiten. Fakt ist jedoch, dass menschen aus verschiedenen LÄndern andere Mentalitäten haben. Und genau diese geben den anlass für diskussionen, ausländerfeindlichkeit usw


----------



## Wincenty (3. September 2010)

Links hat noch nie einen WK ausgelöst daher [x] mehr Links


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. September 2010)

Wincenty schrieb:


> Links hat noch nie einen WK ausgelöst daher [x] mehr Links


Aber die sachen, die die Linke RAF gebracht hat, die waren toll oder wie?


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (3. September 2010)

Auch hier mal zum nachlesen für die "Uneinsichtigen":

Rassismus ? Wikipedia

Egal, ob man jetzt Fredrickson oder Memmi folgt, beide Definitionen decken die Aussagen von S. ab. 
Am besten treffen es jedoch Miles und Essed.
Horstmanns "Verharmlosungs"versuch macht die Sache nicht besser, denn ob ich Rassismus lediglich einen anderen Namen, wie bspw. Fremden- oder Ausländerfeindlichkeit gebe, nur um es nicht Rassismus nennen zu müssen, weil der Rassenbegriff nicht nicht klar angerissen wird, ist absolut nebensächlich, da Sarrazin direkte genetische Schemata anspricht, die der Rassenlehre (Eugenik) einer längst vergangen geglaubten Zeit entlehnt sind.

Und Icejester: Doch, er *wertet* diese Gene auch unterschiedlich, was an den bisher öffentlich publizierten Auszügen seines Buches eindeutig erkennbar ist und auch aus seinen bisherigen Ausführungen (der letzten 2 Jahrzehnte seiner politischen Karriere) eindeutig hervorgeht. Dabei reicht es schon allein (ohne all die anderen Aspekte aufzugreifen), wenn er der einen Gruppe Integrationsunwilligkeit unterstellt und in dem Zusammenhang Rechte verwehren möchte.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> genetik, religioin oder hautfarbe, hin oder her. Da mag man drüber streiten. Fakt ist jedoch, dass menschen aus verschiedenen LÄndern andere Mentalitäten haben. Und genau diese geben den anlass für diskussionen, ausländerfeindlichkeit usw


 
Nö! Man mag nicht über solche Dinge streiten. Sie sind indiskutabel!
Ausländerfeindlichkeit (aka Rassismus) ist eben nicht abhängig von Genen, Rasse, Religion oder Hautfarbe aber ebenso wenig von *Nationalität oder Mentalität* einer bestimmten Gruppe. 

Was den *Relativierungsversuch *und die *Unterstellung* gegenüber Wincenty 


CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Wincenty schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Links hat noch nie einen WK ausgelöst daher [x] mehr Links
> ...


anbelangt.....  (die Mods sind scheinbar noch nicht wach)

Dass Sarrazin durch seine Genossen der SPD nicht schon vorher ein Riegel vorgeschoben wurde, sondern diese erst jetzt herumjammern, obwohl sie ihn vorher selbst in diese Position gebracht haben, kreide ich ihnen natürlich ebenso an. Seine kruden Thesen waren genauso lange bekannt, wie er öffentliche Ämter bekleidet. 
Jetzt mal schnell fremdschämen gilt nicht!

@ Terence:
Rassismus ist zuallererst ein *rechtes* Problem, weil es den Linken ja um globale Solidarität und Völkerverständigung geht. Links ist also kein Platz für Rassismus, auch wenn es Links andere Probleme gibt.
Den Zusammenhang Rechtsextremismus und Rassismus findet man sehr schön hier und bei RASSISMUS & Bedeutung des Rassenbegriffs » rassismus.de erklärt. Mir persönlich ist es egal, ob sich Konservative oder Rechte oder selbst sich selbst so bezeichnende Liberale rassistischer Vokabeln und Denkweisen bedienen. Sie bleiben, was sie sind: Rechts. Und zumindest diesbezüglich haben einige User hier, die behaupten, dass die derzeitige "politische Großwetterlage" eher rechts wäre, nicht mal Unrecht. Zumindest geht dieses Gedankengut, wie man sehr schön an neueren öffentlichen Beispielen sehen kann, durch fast alle politischen Parteien und die gesamte Gesellschaft in ihren verschiedenen Facetten. 

_Edit: Zitate und Links eingefügt und überarbeitet_

_Edit 2:_
_2 Leute, die (im Gegensatz zu S.) wissen, von was sie reden:_

_Die __*Psychologin*,__ auf die sich S. bezieht widerspricht seinen Interpretationen zur Gänze. Ein weiterer __*Experte*__ ebenso._


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. September 2010)

war keine unterstellung, war nur ne frage  Wenn linke Organisationen, zu denen nun auch mal die RAF gehört, nichts gewalttätiges gemacht hat, dann wunder ich mich über das verhalten der RAF


----------



## Painkiller (3. September 2010)

> Was den Relativierungsversuch und die Unterstellung gegenüber Wincenty
> 
> Zitat:
> Zitat von CPU-GPU
> ...


 
Oh doch, die Mods sind wach.  Ihr solltet eigentlich wissen, das wir nicht schlafen. Wir geistern immer hier im Forum rum. 

Die Aussage von CPU-GPU kann man von zwei Seiten sehen (wenn man will). Ich interpretiere sein "wa?" mal als ein "oder was?". @ CPU-GPU beim nächsten mal bitte klarer formulieren!

BTT:
Rechts und Links haben sich beide schon ordentliche Böcke geleistet. Aber wenn ich das weniger schlimme Übel von beiden wählen müsst, würde ich auch Links nehmen. Auch wenn ich denke das eine Versteifung auf Links oder Rechts unserer Politik nicht wirklich was bringen würde. Die Probleme hier in Deutschland müssen an der Wurzel gepackt werden. Und momentan sind wir doch auf einen guten Weg nach oben. Siehe Arbeitslosigkeit.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (3. September 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> war keine unterstellung, war nur ne frage  Wenn linke Organisationen, zu denen nun auch mal die RAF gehört, nichts gewalttätiges gemacht hat, dann wunder ich mich über das verhalten der RAF


 
Es geht nicht um "Gewalttaten" - es dabei geht um Relativierung von NS-Verbrechen (II.WK) durch Aufwägung mit anderem begangenen Unrecht (RAF-Terror) ....

Ein typisches "tu quoque"-Argument, welches häufig von Rechten für http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Revisionismus#Geschichtsrevisionismus und Relativierung von NS-Verbrechen genutzt wird. 
Hättest auch Stalin anführen können oder Mao oder "Bomber-Harris". 
Alles für diesen Sachverhalt irrelevant.


@ Painkiller: Es wäre dann eine zuordenbare Frage gewesen, wenn Wincenty diese Aussage tatsächlich getroffen hätte.
Hat er aber nicht. Insofern eine klare Relativierung.


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. September 2010)

jo siehste Fanator, du schöägst ja selber auch noch einige gute BEispiele wie Stalin vor. WEnn der friedlich war, dann weiss ich auch nicht mehr


----------



## Icejester (3. September 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Rassismus ? Wikipedia
> 
> Egal, ob man jetzt Fredrickson oder Memmi folgt, beide Definitionen decken die Aussagen von S. ab.


 
Erstens stimmt das nicht, zweitens weiß ich nicht, warum ich mir von Wikipedia auf diesem Gebiet irgendwas erzählen lassen soll. Ich bezeichne das als Rassismus, was ich dafür halte, nicht das, von dem irgendwer sagt, es wäre solcher. Denn ich bin ja schließlich nicht verpflichtet, den Ansichten der von Dir erwähnten Herren zu folgen, oder?


> Und Icejester: Doch, er *wertet* diese Gene auch unterschiedlich, was an den bisher öffentlich publizierten Auszügen seines Buches eindeutig erkennbar ist und auch aus seinen bisherigen Ausführungen (der letzten 2 Jahrzehnte seiner politischen Karriere) eindeutig hervorgeht. Dabei reicht es schon allein (ohne all die anderen Aspekte aufzugreifen), wenn er der einen Gruppe Integrationsunwilligkeit unterstellt und in dem Zusammenhang Rechte verwehren möchte.


 
Das stimmt doch auch nicht. Er macht die Integrationsunwilligkeit doch nicht an irgendeiner Abstammung, sondern an der kulturellen Prägung fest. Und da hat er nunmal recht. Da hilft alles Kopf-in-den-Sand-stecken nix.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (3. September 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Erstens stimmt das nicht, zweitens weiß ich nicht, warum ich mir von Wikipedia auf diesem Gebiet irgendwas erzählen lassen soll. Ich bezeichne das als Rassismus, was ich dafür halte, nicht das, von dem irgendwer sagt, es wäre solcher. Denn ich bin ja schließlich nicht verpflichtet, den Ansichten der von Dir erwähnten Herren zu folgen, oder?
> .......
> Das stimmt doch auch nicht. Er macht die Integrationsunwilligkeit doch nicht an irgendeiner Abstammung, sondern an der kulturellen Prägung fest. Und da hat er nunmal recht. Da hilft alles Kopf-in-den-Sand-stecken nix.


 

Nee, schon klar. Du kannst dir ganz sicher auch die Welt so basteln, wie sie dir gefällt. Wozu braucht es da Definitionen, Regeln, Gesetze  und den ganzen Krams .... was kümmern einen Wissenschaft, Forschung und Expertenmeinung, die haben doch eh alle keinen Plan.
Nur soviel zum Vogel-Strauß-Thema...


----------



## Terence Skill (3. September 2010)

Ich kann überhaupt nicht verstehen das "Rechts" immer mit 2. WK und NS-Verbrechen etc in Verbindung gebracht wird. Diese Verbrechen haben doch nichts mit "Rechter Politik" etc zu tun.
Das lag an einem Machtverliebten und ein gutes Stück wahnsinnigen Politiker namens Hitler, der dem ganzen seine eigene Ideologie aufgedrückt hat.
Die Republikaner in den USA sind auch eine Partei mit rechtsgerichteter Politik... Über die regt sich keiner auf, jedenfalls nicht in solchen zusammenhängen.
Da heisst es nicht Nationalismus, sondern Patriotismus... Und das finden alle dort gut!
Irgendwo sollte jeder Politiker das Wohl der eigenen Nation an erster Stelle sehen. In jedem Land. Was ist daran so verwerflich?!
Und Herr Sarrazin spricht einfach nur die unbequeme Wahrheit aus, es ist sowas von lächerlich ihm deshalb nur mit Rassismus etc zu kommen.
Er hat z.B. auch gesagt:

"Jeder der was kann und was erreichen will ist bei uns herzlich Willkommen, der Rest kann woanders hingehen"

Das ist absolut und vollkommen richtig! Keiner hat etwas gegen solche Menschen, aber der Rest der Deutschland nur als Wohlfahrtsstaat sieht braucht sich nicht wundern das er nicht gern gesehen wird.
Wie groß die Masse derjenigen ist, die nicht gewillt sind sich zu integrieren, sieht man eindeutig an den vom Bundesamt erstellten Statistiken!
Wer sich darüber aufregt wird als Rassist etc beschimpft... lächerlich!
Und jedes Mal auf einem bestimmten Satz rumzureiten ist genauso lächerlich. Wie schonmal gesagt, es gibt für so ziemlich alle seiner Thesen einen wissenschaftlichen Hintergrund!


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. September 2010)

@Terence: Genau so ist es. "REchts" hat nichts mit Kreig und gewalt zu tun. Oder ist die schweiz zur zeit im Krieg?


----------



## CELUICHOISI (3. September 2010)

Terence Skill schrieb:


> Da heisst es nicht Nationalismus, sondern Patriotismus... Und das finden alle dort gut!
> Irgendwo sollte jeder Politiker das Wohl der eigenen Nation an erster Stelle sehen. In jedem Land. Was ist daran so verwerflich?!



Genau diesen Patriotismus find ich so dermaßen hinderlich und Konflikte provozierend.
Was macht eine Nation denn besser als eine andere?
Für mich ist das alles nur großer Quatsch.

Der Mann war seiner Zeit weit voraus aber er hat absolut recht:

John Lennon

_Imagine there's no Heaven 
It's easy if you try 
No Hell below us 
Above us only sky_
_Imagine all the people 
Living for today_

*Imagine there's no countries 
*_It isn't hard to do _*
Nothing to kill or die for 
And no religion too*

*Imagine all the people 
Living life in peace ... (yuhuuuuhh)*

_You may say I am a dreamer 
But I'm not the only one 
I hope someday you'll join us 
And the world will be as one_

_Imagine no possessions 
I wonder if you can 
*No need for greed or hunger 
A brotherhood of man*_

_Imagine all the people 
Sharing all the world ... __(yuhuuuh)_
_You may say I am a dreamer 
But I'm not the only one 
I hope someday you'll join us 
And the world will be as one_

Und wenn ich dann immer wieder diesen schwachsinnigen kleingeistigen Nationalstolz und argumentative Rassenunterschiede höre, die einen sich besser fühlen lassen als ein anderes Volk, ist das in meinem Augen einfach nur kleingeistig.


----------



## Icejester (3. September 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Nee, schon klar. Du kannst dir ganz sicher auch die Welt so basteln, wie sie dir gefällt. Wozu braucht es da Definitionen, Regeln, Gesetze und den ganzen Krams .... was kümmern einen Wissenschaft, Forschung und Expertenmeinung, die haben doch eh alle keinen Plan.
> Nur soviel zum Vogel-Strauß-Thema...


 
Ich habe ja keine Ahnung, was Du so machst, und es geht mich auch nichts an, aber den einigermaßen selbständig denkenden Menschen zeichnet es durchaus aus, daß er nicht jede Definition oder Regel akzeptiert, ohne sie zu hinterfragen. Und ja, es gibt Gebiete, auf denen man das auch gar nicht muß. Dazu zählen unter anderem auch die Geisteswissenschaften, die nunmal die Hoheit darüber haben zu entscheiden, was bspw. Rassismus ist und was nicht.

Und was Wissenschaft, Forschung und Expertenmeinung in diesem Zusammenhang betrifft, würde ich gerne einmal folgendes zitieren:


			
				Jüdische Allgemeine schrieb:
			
		

> [...]»Die Studie stützt die Idee eines jüdischen Volkes mit gemeinsamer genetischer Historie«, sagt Ostrer, Leiter der Studie, die vor zwei Wochen im »American Journal of Human Genetics« veröffentlicht wurde.[...]Politisch relevant könnte sein, dass die Forscher die Ahnen der untersuchten Juden tatsächlich im Nahen Osten verorten – aufgrund des Verwandtschaftsgrades mit den dortigen Volksgruppen. Die »genetische Kontinuität zwischen jüdischen Gemeinden und zeitgenössischen nichtjüdischen Populationen der Levante« sei »signifikant«, heißt es auch in einer zweiten Studie, die ebenfalls Anfang Juni im Fachmagazin »Nature« veröffentlicht wurde.[...]


 
Den ganzen Artikel gibts hier: Jdische Allgemeine / KULTUR / Genetik - Kinder Abrahams

Na, wenn die Herren hier mal nicht lupenreinen Rassismus betreiben...


----------



## Fl_o (3. September 2010)

In meinen augen ist zu viel links genau so schlecht wie zu viel rechts, einerseits kannst du jedoch eine Partei gegen rechts ohne weiteres gründen und bekommst sogar nen guten ruf etc.. aber wenn du was gegen links gründen willst.. naja könnt ihr euch ja denken .. 

wäre trotzdem für mehr wind von rechts [X]
Zumal unsere Putzfrau (Firma) schon 5 Jahre in Österreich lebt  und kann immer noch nicht deutsch


----------



## steffen0278 (3. September 2010)

Ich Stimme mal nicht ab, will trotzdem mal was dazu sagen. Für mich fehlt da noch was in der Auswahl. Das es so bleiben soll wie es ist, geht ja mal garnicht.

Zu viel Links oder Rechts ist auch schlecht. Klicke ich Rechts an, gehts wieder in die NPD, Links, naja am Sonntag ist Schanzenfest in Hamburg. Also auch nicht so toll. 

Die Politik sollte weg vom Lobbyismus ind mehr auf seine Bürger eingehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. September 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> war keine unterstellung, war nur ne frage  Wenn linke Organisationen, zu denen nun auch mal die RAF gehört, nichts gewalttätiges gemacht hat, dann wunder ich mich über das verhalten der RAF



Die Aussage war nie "nichts gewaltätiges", sie lautete nur "keine Weltkriege", zwischen beidem gibt es einige Zwischenstufen und terroristische Aktivitäten gab es von linker Seite genauso, wie handfeste Bürgerkriege. Nur: Zwischenstaatliche Kriege sind eher die Ausnahme (man könnte einiger Stellvertrerkriege zwischen UdSSR und USA zählen, nur ist da weder klar, wer wen zum Krieg gedrängt hat noch, ob die UdSSR überhaupt die Bezeichnung links verdeint), was auch in der Natur der Sache liegt. Linksextremistische Strömungen tendieren entweder zum Anarchismus, der mangels großräumiger Organisation gar nicht einen großen Krieg hervorbringen kann, oder zum Kommunismus, dies bislang aber nur in Kombination mit Anti-Imperialismus und somit einer Ablehnung von Eroberungen.
Rechtsextremismus dagegen geht i.d.R. mit stark hierarchischen Systemen, volksweiter Organisation und dem Bestreben, andere Völker zu unterdrücken einher. Also die perfekten Vorraussetzung für militärische Übergriffe von einem Staat auf den anderen.




Terence Skill schrieb:


> Ich kann überhaupt nicht verstehen das "Rechts" immer mit 2. WK und NS-Verbrechen etc in Verbindung gebracht wird. Diese Verbrechen haben doch nichts mit "Rechter Politik" etc zu tun.
> Das lag an einem Machtverliebten und ein gutes Stück wahnsinnigen Politiker namens Hitler, der dem ganzen seine eigene Ideologie aufgedrückt hat.



Dieser Wahnsinnige mag der Auslöser gewesen sein, aber ohne ein Grundpotential hätte er nichts ausrichten können. Und -s.o.- die Konzentration auf eine eng definierten Gruppe und Sicherung von Vorteilen für diese ist typisch rechts, bei Steigerung zum Rechtsextremismus werden daraus dann gezielte Aktionen gegen andere Gruppierungen. Der Unterschied ist zwar markant und rechte Politik und rechtsextreme Politik liegen auf unterschiedlichen Seiten der von Menschrechten,... vorgegebenen Grenzen, aber das Auftreten Recht(sextrem)er ist meist weniger klar. Es gibt genug Rechtsextreme, die ihren Extremismus verstecken und somit vordergründig als nicht-extreme Rechte auftreten und es gibt genug nicht-extreme Rechte, die es nicht für nötig halten, sich vom Extremismus zu distanzieren.
Deswegen muss man auch bei "rechts" wachsam sein und wenn eine Partei z.B. Holocaustleugner in ihren höchsten Reihen akzeptiert, dann brauch sie sich nicht zu wundern, wenn sie aufgrund mangelnder Abgrenzung zu extremen Gruppen geächtet wird.



> Die Republikaner in den USA sind auch eine Partei mit rechtsgerichteter Politik... Über die regt sich keiner auf, jedenfalls nicht in solchen zusammenhängen.



Die Grenze zwischen links und rechts verläuft nicht zwischen US-Republikanern und -Demokraten. In den deutschen Medien wird das gern vereinfacht dargestellt, aber die tatsächliche politische Lage ist weitaus komplizierter. Die Demokraten vertreten eine ganze Reihe von Ansichten, die bei uns mindestens konservativ wären, wärend die Republikaner z.B. viel zu viel liberale Elemten beinhalten, um als "rechts" durchgehen zu können.
Kritisiert werden im übrigen beide, nur der Bezug zu Nazis bleibt ihnen erspart.
Was aber auch kein Wunder ist, denn so weit rechts sind keine von beiden und historische Verknüpfungen sind auch eher wage.



> Irgendwo sollte jeder Politiker das Wohl der eigenen Nation an erster Stelle sehen. In jedem Land. Was ist daran so verwerflich?!



Nichts. Die Frage ist, wie der Politiker "Nation" definiert und wie groß der Abstand ist. Eine Definition, die einen ganze Reihe von Nationalbürgern zu Menschen zweiter Klasse degradiert, kann durchaus als verwerflich bezeichnet werden.



> Er hat z.B. auch gesagt:



Ich denke, zu jeder Persönlichkeit findet sich ein positives "hat er auch gesagt". Hitler hat z.B. viel zu Infrastrukturmaßnahmen gesagt, Stalin zur Rolle der Frau (jedenfalls für seine Zeit) und Mao vielleicht zur Landwirtschaft.
Vollkommen zurecht betrachtet man aber auch andere Aussagen und kommt zu dem Schluss, dass sie schwerer wiegen.



> Wie schonmal gesagt, es gibt für so ziemlich alle seiner Thesen einen wissenschaftlichen Hintergrund!



Hast du das überprüft?
Ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, aber wenn schon ein Springerblatt zu solchen Fragen kommt:
"WELT ONLINE: Ihre Zahlen decken sich aber nicht mit den offiziellen Zahlen."(bezogen auf Zuwanderung)
"WELT ONLINE: Sie sind aber nicht genau mit Quellen umgegangen. Zum Beispiel berufen Sie sich auch einmal auf einen Artikel der Berliner Morgenpost über Gewalt gegen Polizisten im Wedding vom Dezember 2009. Fußnote 91, Seite 298. Da steht aber nirgendwo, so, wie Sie es darstellen, dass die Gewalttaten in diesem Stadtteil „fast ausschließlich“ aus der Gruppe der Migranten kommen. Auch heißt es im Text, die Hälfte der 82.000 Menschen habe einen Migrationshintergrund. Bei Ihnen wird daraus ein „türkischer und arabischer Migrationshintergrund“."
"WELT ONLINE: Im Artikel steht nicht, dass Gewalt fast ausschließlich von Türken und Arabern ausgeht. Da wird auch Gewalt von Linksextremen und deutschen Alkoholikern geschildert."
"WELT ONLINE: Das ist auch nicht ganz korrekt. Die 1000 registrierten Mehrfachtäter sind nicht alle türkisch oder arabisch."

dann werd ich misstrauisch. Fanators Hinweise weiter oben gehen in die gleiche Richtung.




Icejester schrieb:


> Ich habe ja keine Ahnung, was Du so machst, und es geht mich auch nichts an, aber den einigermaßen selbständig denkenden Menschen zeichnet es durchaus aus, daß er nicht jede Definition oder Regel akzeptiert, ohne sie zu hinterfragen.



Wenn es um reine Begrifflichkeiten im Rahmen der Kommunikation geht, bleibt es aber nicht einem einzelnen überlassen, die Definitionen festzulegen. Und ganz offensichtlich gibt es eine überwältigende Mehrheit von Menschen, die Sarrazins Wortwahl als rassistisch einstufen. Das du lieber einen abweichenden, schöneren Ausdruck verwenden möchtest, ist der Verständlichkeit abträglich.



> Na, wenn die Herren hier mal nicht lupenreinen Rassismus betreiben...



Genaugenommen betreiben die Leute Ahnenforschung und Verwandtschaftsanalyse. Sie sprechen weder Juden und schon gar nicht Basken ein spezifisches Gen zu. Wenn man beim wissenschaftlichen bleiben will, dann impliziert Sarrazins Einteilung nach spezifischen Genen außdrücklich verschiedene Eigenschaften des Menschens, wärend die in der Studie untersuchten SNPs sehr wohl auch außerhalb von Genen oder in inaktiven Abschnitten vorkommen können oder keine Veränderung in der Funktion des Gens hervorrufen.


----------



## Terence Skill (4. September 2010)

Was ist rassistisches daran einer bestimmten Bevölkerungsgruppe bestimmte Gene zuzusprechen? Das ist wissenschaftlich absolut haltbar. Wie schon jemand anderes bemerkte haben sämtliche Völkergruppen spezifische Gene, die sie von anderen unterscheidet. Da gleich irgendwelchen Rassismus hineinzuinterpretieren ist doch lächerlich.
Hätte Herr Sarrazin irgendwelche anderen Bevölkerungsgruppen gewählt, hätte sich keiner aufgeregt.
Und seine Zahlen sind korrekt, angeblich hätte er Sie nur falsch interpretiert! Ich habe bereits im Sarrazin-Thread einen Link zu den öffentlichen Zahlen gepostet, dort kannst du ja gern mal selber schauen wie falsch oder richtig seine Zahlen sind.

Ausserdem kannst du Sarrazin´s Aussage "Wer etwas kann und erreichen will ist bei uns Herzlich Wilkommen, der Rest kann woanders hingehen"
nicht mit irgendwelchen Infastrukturaussagen Hitler´s gleichsetzen?!
Der Vergleich hinkt völlig!
Die Aussage Sarrazin´s steht nämlich seiner angeblichen Ausländerfeindlichkeit und Rassismus vollkommen entgegen!

Und zum x-ten mal... Niemand spricht davon alle Aussagen eines Sarrazin´s zu unterstützen etc. sondern dort geht es um eine Kernaussage, nämlich dem Grundlegenden Integrationsproblem bestimmter Gruppen von Einwanderern. Dieses besteht eindeutig und das weiß so ziemlich jeder in der Politik. Und auch so ziemlich jeder Bürger kennt das Problem, nur deshalb erhält Sarrazin auch dermaßen viel zuspruch aus der Bevölkerung.

Der unkontrollierte Zuzug anderer gehört abgeschafft, genauso wie es in zig anderen Ländern schon geschehen ist, z.B. Dänemark etc. 
Was in diese Richtung von der Politik bereits getan wurde ist mehr als lächerlich, allzu traurig das sich die verantwortlichen darauf ausruhen.

In Deutschland brauchen wir keinen Islamismus, jeder der sich mit dieser Religion mal auseinander setzt wird merken das dieser mindestens genauso radikal ist, wie es der "nationalismus" war.
Diese Religion steht allem entgegen was sonst so gefordert wird. Toleranz etc gibt es dort nicht und nicht zuletzt deshalb kann eine vernünftige Integration hier überhaupt nicht funktionieren.


----------



## CELUICHOISI (4. September 2010)

Terence Skill schrieb:


> Was ist rassistisches daran einer bestimmten Bevölkerungsgruppe bestimmte Gene zuzusprechen? Das ist wissenschaftlich absolut haltbar. Wie schon jemand anderes bemerkte haben sämtliche Völkergruppen spezifische Gene, die sie von anderen unterscheidet. Da gleich irgendwelchen Rassismus hineinzuinterpretieren ist doch lächerlich.



Du willst es nicht kapieren, oder?
Es geht darum zu sagen eine Bestimmte Bevölkerungsgruppe sei ein Problem, weil sie einen bestmmten genetischen Unterschied habe.



> In Deutschland brauchen wir keinen Islamismus, jeder der sich mit dieser Religion mal auseinander setzt wird merken das dieser mindestens genauso radikal ist, wie es der "nationalismus" war.
> Diese Religion steht allem entgegen was sonst so gefordert wird. Toleranz etc gibt es dort nicht und nicht zuletzt deshalb kann eine vernünftige Integration hier überhaupt nicht funktionieren.



So ein Schwachsinn.
Genau dieser Blödsinn den du von dir gibst ist Rassismus.
Islamismus und Nationalsozialismus (3. Reich) auf eine Stufe zu stellen.
Sonst geht`s aber noch?

Im Islamismus (Koran) wie im Christentum (Bibel) gibt es Aufforderungen zu Mord und Schlachtereien. Lies nur mal das Alte Testament..
Genauso gibt es aber Extremisten auf beiden Seiten.

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Extremismus nur so stark im Osten weil dort die Bildung und die gesellschaftlichen Zustände viel schlimmer als hier sind.
Ist doch klar, dass sich dort mehr junge Opfer finden lassen, die im Fanatismus einen Lebenssinn erkennen.

Aber wie ich schon sagte:
Auch in der Bibel findest du Mord und Todschlag, wie auch im Koran viel Vernünftiges steht.
Moslems leben ihre Religion auch einfach friedlich in Deutschland aus.

Und ich würde mal behaupten, dass unsere Gesellschaft viiiiiiel säkularer als irgendein typisches Land ist was du sicher meinst. Arabien, Iran, Irak und so..
Darum hast du hier auch keine christlichen Selbstmordattentäter, die mit sich mit Vorliebe am Christopher-Street-Day beispielsweise in die Luft jagen.
Dem alten Testament nach wäre das nämlich ein Mordmotiv.

Also hör auf mit dem Quatsch.


----------



## Terence Skill (4. September 2010)

Wer sagt den das diese genannten Gruppen ein Problem sind??? Reim dir nicht irgendwas zusammen... Es wurde von Basken und Juden gesprochen... Wer sagt das diese ein Problem wären?

Der Islamismus und Deutschland sind theoretisch einfach nicht zu vereinbaren. Das sagt ganz einfach schon die Ideologie der islamisten! Lies doch mal den Wiki-Artikel zum Islamismus oder sonst woanders...
Die Islamisten stellen sich und ihre Religion über alles andere, somit tun sie in der Regel genau das gleiche wie die damaligen "Nationalsozialisten" Das damals ganze Völker ausgemerzt werden sollten war allein Hitler sein Werk. Das war seine ganz eigen Ideologie!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. September 2010)

Terence Skill schrieb:


> Was ist rassistisches daran einer bestimmten Bevölkerungsgruppe bestimmte Gene zuzusprechen? Das ist wissenschaftlich absolut haltbar. Wie schon jemand anderes bemerkte haben sämtliche Völkergruppen spezifische Gene, die sie von anderen unterscheidet.



Einer Bevölkerungsgruppe spezifische Gene zuzusprechen ist selten haltbar. Ethnien typische Genkombinationen: Ja. Das ergibt sich daraus, dass Durchmischung den geographischen Gegebenheiten folgt und somit bei einer räumlichen Anordnung 1-2-3 Allelkombinationen von 1 und 2 und 2 und 3 zwar durchaus häufiger zu erwarten und somit unspezifisch sind, aber 1 und 3 selten vorkommt und somit untypisch ist.
Sarrazin hat sich aber nicht einfach nur eugenischer Rhetorik von Völkern bedient, er hat ausdrücklich eine Religionsgemeinschaft genannt. Zudem eine der am weitesten verstreuten Religionsgemeinschaften.



> Da gleich irgendwelchen Rassismus hineinzuinterpretieren ist doch lächerlich.
> Hätte Herr Sarrazin irgendwelche anderen Bevölkerungsgruppen gewählt, hätte sich keiner aufgeregt.



Es mag sein, dass andere Bevölkerungsgruppen weniger heftige Reaktionen nach sich gezogen hätten (mir fällt spontan aber keine vergleichbare Gruppierung ein), aber dies war ihm vorher bekannt. Das er trotzdem eine der brisantesten Bevölkerungsgruppen gewählt hat, spricht nicht unbedingt für ihn.




> Und zum x-ten mal... Niemand spricht davon alle Aussagen eines Sarrazin´s zu unterstützen etc. sondern dort geht es um eine Kernaussage,



Der Mehrheit der Medien und z.B. Icejester geht es um einge wenige (Nicht)Aussagen. Sein weitreichenderen Thesen sind ja schon seit längerem bekannt und haben zwar ebenfalls viel Kritik erregt, aber nicht annähernd so einen Rummel nach sich gezogen, wie sein Verhalten der letzten 1-2 Wochen.



> Der unkontrollierte Zuzug anderer gehört abgeschafft,



Mit Ausnahme der innereuropäischen Freizügigkeit (die auch in Dänemark gilt), ist der Zuzug nach Deutschland genauesten geregelt und kontrolliert. Man mag den Kriterien kritisch gegenüber stehen, aber das von rechts her so gern bejammerte Chaos, dem man Zucht und Ordnung entgegensetzen sollte, existiert nicht.




> In Deutschland brauchen wir keinen Islamismus, jeder der sich mit dieser Religion mal auseinander setzt wird merken das dieser mindestens genauso radikal ist, wie es der "nationalismus" war.



"Islamismus" ist keine Religion, sondern eine extremistische Weltanschauung.
Und niemand will Islamisten integrieren.




CELUICHOISI schrieb:


> Im Islamismus (Koran) wie im Christentum (Bibel) gibt es Aufforderungen zu Mord und Schlachtereien. Lies nur mal das Alte Testament..



s.o.:
Islamismus <> Islam. Sinnvolle Vergleiche zu Christentum und anderen Religionen kann man zu letzterem ziehen, sinnvolle Vergleiche zu ersterem zu anderen extremistischen Strömungen.


----------



## Terence Skill (4. September 2010)

Da die Ideologie des Islamismus vom Islam geprägt ist, ändert das nicht wirklich viel daran. Der Islam ist mit Abstand die unmodernste und unentwickelste Religion. Und wie schon gesagt, THEORETISCH ist eine vernünftige Eingliederung in eine Demokratie wie Deutschland kaum möglich.
Der Christentum hat sich mit der Zeit vernünftig weiterentwickelt, der Islam leider nicht. Das erkennt man an den beiden islamischen Staaten Iran u. Irak... Ausserdem an der Masse Kopftuchtragender Frauen. Diese werden heute noch genauso unterdrückt wie vor tausend Jahren. 
Ich bin auch nicht der Ansicht das Der Zuzug von Migranten vollkommen unterdrückt werden soll, vielmehr soll dieser mehr an bestimmte Vorraussetzungen geknüpft werden. 
Es muss Abgesichert sein das der Staat nicht jedes mal für die Lebenserhaltungskosten derer aufkommen muss und der Steuerzahler darf dafür löhnen. Es reicht schon die Menge Deutscher Bürger die ihren Lebensunterhalt nicht selber bestreiten können. Da kann sich Deutschland einfach nicht leisten die sozial unterste Schicht anderer mit durchzubringen.
Da hat Sarrazin vollkommen recht mit dem schon mehrfach erwähnten Spruch "Wer was kann und was erreichen will ist bei uns herzlich Willkommen, der Rest kann woanders hingehen."
Es mag auch mehr als genug Beispiele für geglückte Integration von Muslimen geben, aber diese Stellen leider total die Minderheit dar.
Es ärgert mich wenn ich höre und lese das der Staat mehr für die Integration tun müsste... Es ist offensichtlich das der Großteil sich nicht integrieren will und vorhandene Möglichkeiten dazu vollkommen ablehnt. Stattdessen werden parallel-Gesellschaften gebildet etc. Das kann und darf nicht toleriert werden.


----------



## JePe (4. September 2010)

CELUICHOISI schrieb:


> Und wenn ich dann immer wieder diesen schwachsinnigen kleingeistigen Nationalstolz und argumentative Rassenunterschiede höre(...)



... dann hast Du nicht aufmerksam genug zugehoert / mitgelesen. Der Islam ist eine Religion (was eigentlich auch nicht stimmt, aber so praesentiert er sich gerne), keine Rasse. Und Religionen lassen sich mit minimalem Denkaufwand ebenso einfach gegeneinander abgrenzen wie Aepfel und Birnen. Was aber niemanden davon abhalten muss, trotzdem Beides miteinander zu vergleichen.

Was ist eigentlich mit den "Scheissdeutscher" rufenden Migrationshintergruendlern? Sind das auch Rassisten (und falls Ja - bekaempfst Du diesen Rassismus mit derselben Hingabe)?



CELUICHOISI schrieb:


> Du willst es nicht kapieren, oder?
> Es geht darum zu sagen eine Bestimmte Bevölkerungsgruppe sei ein Problem, weil sie einen bestmmten genetischen Unterschied habe.



Ersetze "genetisch" durch "kulturell" und die Aussage passt wie der Arsch auf den Eimer.


----------



## CELUICHOISI (4. September 2010)

JePe schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit den "Scheissdeutscher" rufenden Migrationshintergruendlern? Sind das auch Rassisten (und falls Ja - bekaempfst Du diesen Rassismus mit derselben Hingabe)?



Selbstverständlich sind das Rassisten. Was dachtest du?
Da mach ich doch keinen Unterschied.


----------



## JePe (4. September 2010)

Und trittst Du diesem Rassismus ebenso entschieden entgegen? Auch im "real life"?

Um es vorweg zu nehmen - das glaube ich Dir nicht. Entweder weil Du in einer Kleinstadt (oder darunter) lebst und mit dieser Wirklichkeit (noch) nicht konfrontiert bist - oder gerade weil Du mit ihr konfrontiert bist und weisst, dass es klueger ist, die Klappe zu halten. Ebendieser Reflex -vorsichtshalber die Klappe zu halten- ist mittlerweile epidemisch anzutreffen und fuehrt zu einer beispiellosen medialen Kampagne gegen Herrn Sarazzin. Anstatt die Fehler in seinen Ausfuehrungen richtigzustellen (was er teilweise selbst getan hat - von seinem Gen-Unfug distanziert er sich mittlerweile) ruft man zur kleinen Reichskristallnacht auf und wuerde sein Buch am liebsten verbrennen.


----------



## CELUICHOISI (4. September 2010)

Naja, ich lebe in keiner Großstadt und mir fällt im Alltag nichts derartiges auf, was in mir eine Abneigung gegen Migranten wachsen lassen würde.
Geschweige denn, dass ich da mich irgendwie "einbringen" müsste.

Was stört dich denn so sehr an den Ausländern?
Jugendliche die sich wie Sch**** aufführen gibt es in jeder Nation, sogar Deutsche.

Ich hab da bisher eher normale und sogar sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht mit "Ausländern", hab die als sehr höflich und nett empfunden, und das sind ganz nette Menschen, die auch nur leben wollen.

Kommt sicher auch darauf an, wie man mit denen umgeht und sie behandelt.
Behandelt man andere mit Respekt, dann wird man in den meisten Fällen auch mit Respekt behandelt. Und mir ist völlig egal ob das die Kopftuch-tragende Frau ist, oder der Deutsche im Anzug.

Letztes positives Beispiel ist zum Beispiel dass in Hagen an einem Bahnhof eine Horde Halbstarker, die waren wohl so um die 12 oder so, einem alten Herrn geholfen haben beim Ticketautomaten und ihm bei den Fahrplänen geholfen haben.
Unser Hausmeister hier im Studentenwohnheim ist auch ein Ausländer und ein sehr freundlicher und Höflicher. Versteht zwar nicht viel Deutsch, aber das macht ja nichts.

Vielleicht verkehrst du einfach in den falschen Kreisen, ich weiß es nicht.


----------



## JePe (4. September 2010)

Genau. Eigentlich gibt es die von Sarazzin niedergeschriebenen Entwicklungen gar nicht. Alles Einbildung, von den Medien geschuerte und ein paar Populisten ausgeschlachtete Hysterie. Die Geschichte der Migration ist eine Geschichte voller ... Erfolgsmeldungen. Sie hat unsere Kultur reicher und unsere Oekonomie staerker gemacht und die Kriminalitaet auf nicht fuer moeglich gehaltene Niedrigstaende sinken lassen.

Das wunderbare an solcher Realitaetsverweigerung ist, dass sie jegliche Diskussion ueberfluessig macht. Da geht es auch in Ordnung, Buecher ungelesen zu verdammen und ihre Verfasser von ihren Posten abberufen zu lassen. Mit linksinduzierter Zensur hat das nichts zu tun, eher mit Literaturhygiene.

Vielleicht haettest Du es mit



CELUICHOISI schrieb:


> Naja, ich lebe in keiner Großstadt(...)



einfach bewenden lassen sollen. Ich als Duisburger erklaere schliesslich auch keinem Bauern, wie man Kuehe melkt?


----------



## CELUICHOISI (4. September 2010)

Also ich wohne immerhin in einer 100.000 Einwohner Stadt.
Aber machen wir jetzt die Ausländerproblematik von Einwohnerzahlen pro Stadt abhängig oder wie?

Den Sarkasmus kannst du dir doch sparen.

Was ist denn an so Aussagen misszuverstehen?

_..viele Türken und Araber hätten in Berlin „keine produktive Funktion, außer für den Obst- und Gemüsehandel“. Integration sei „eine Leistung dessen, der sich integriert“, sagte Sarrazin. Er warnte auch davor, dass muslimische Einwanderer durch höhere Geburtenraten die Kontrolle in Deutschland übernehmen könnten._

_"Ich muss niemanden anerkennen, der vom Staat lebt, diesen Staat ablehnt, für die Ausbildung seiner Kinder nicht vernünftig sorgt und ständig neue kleine *Kopftuchmädchen* produziert."_

_"Je niedriger die Schicht, desto höher die Geburtenrate. Die Araber und die Türken haben einen zwei- bis dreimal höheren Anteil an Geburten, als es ihrem Bevölkerungsanteil entspricht. Große Teile sind weder integrationswillig noch integrationsfähig. Die Lösung dieses Problems kann nur heißen: Kein Zuzug mehr, und wer heiraten will, sollte dies im Ausland tun."_

_Gegenüber sueddeutsche.de über Sparmöglichkeiten bei Hartz-IV-Empfängern, 1. März 2010
"Kalt duschen ist doch eh viel gesünder. Ein Warmduscher ist noch nie weit gekommen im Leben."_ 

_„Meine Lösung ist mehr Bildung", sagte Sarrazin (...) Kinder müssten ordentlich kontrolliert werden, ob sie ihre Hausaufgaben gemacht hätten. Würden sie dem zweimal nicht nachkommen, „dann wird eben das Kindergeld um 50 Prozent gekürzt"._

Der Mann lässt schon so einigen Kokoloris von sich, seine Worte sprechen doch für sich..


----------



## JePe (5. September 2010)

CELUICHOISI schrieb:


> Also ich wohne immerhin in einer 100.000 Einwohner Stadt.
> Aber machen wir jetzt die Ausländerproblematik von Einwohnerzahlen pro Stadt abhängig oder wie?



Auslaender ungleich Migrationshintergruendler. Ansonsten: implizit ja. Weil es Ghettobildungen eben erst ab einer Mindesteinwohnerzahl und vorzugsweise in bestimmten Gebieten gibt.

In den sog. neuen Bundeslaendern etwa leben gerade einmal vier Prozent der ca. 15 Mio. Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund. Und auch da, wo es Migrationshintergruendler gibt, ist die Zusammensetzung sehr unterschiedlich - waehrend die sog. Spaetaussiedler durch den Staat zumindest initial im Bundesgebiet verteilt werden, finden Tuerkischstaemmige NRW und da besonders Duisburg besonders attraktiv (48 Prozent). In zehn der zwanzig groessten Staedte Deutschlands machen sie die insgesamt groesste Gruppe der Migranten aus.

Insgesamt sind Staedte ab ca. 300.000 Einwohner besonders stark von Migration "betroffen" (Anfuehrungszeichen, ehe gleich der naechste Nebenkriegsschauplatz eroeffnet wird ...).

(Quelle: Berlin-Institut fuer Bevoelkerung und Entwicklung, Studie "Bunte Republik Deutschland" vom Februar 2009).



CELUICHOISI schrieb:


> ..viele Türken und Araber hätten in Berlin „keine produktive Funktion, außer für den Obst- und Gemüsehandel“.



Herr Buschkowski wuerde dem wohl zustimmen. Auch Sozialdemokrat, uebrigens. Und, im Gegensatz zu Dir, eben vor Ort.



CELUICHOISI schrieb:


> Integration sei „eine Leistung dessen, der sich integriert“, sagte Sarrazin.



Signed.



CELUICHOISI schrieb:


> Er warnte auch davor, dass muslimische Einwanderer durch höhere Geburtenraten die Kontrolle in Deutschland übernehmen könnten.



Er hat nicht davor "gewarnt", wie es Dein quellenloses Zitat interpretiert, sondern es bei Zugrundelegung einer linearen Entwicklung vorgerechnet. Ein kleiner, aber feiner Unterschied. Und wozu eine solche Verschiebung in der Bevoelkerungszusammensetzung heute schon mancherorts fuehrt, hatte ich per Link zu einer ARD-Doku an anderer Stelle schon veranschaulicht.



CELUICHOISI schrieb:


> _"Ich muss niemanden anerkennen, der vom Staat lebt, diesen Staat ablehnt, für die Ausbildung seiner Kinder nicht vernünftig sorgt und ständig neue kleine *Kopftuchmädchen* produziert."_



Ersetze "Kopftuchmaedchen" durch eine geschmacksneutralere Formulierung wie "Kinder" - dann bleibt eine Aussage uebrig, die ich vorbehaltlos unterschreiben kann.



CELUICHOISI schrieb:


> "Je niedriger die Schicht, desto höher die Geburtenrate. Die Araber und die Türken haben einen zwei- bis dreimal höheren Anteil an Geburten, als es ihrem Bevölkerungsanteil entspricht.



Das ist objektiv auch richtig und durch Zahlen z. B. des Statistischen Bundesamtes belegbar. Ein wenig Mengenlehre darf man einem Bundesbanker schon zubilligen?



CELUICHOISI schrieb:


> Große Teile sind weder integrationswillig noch integrationsfähig.



Der Wahrheitsgehalt dieser Aussage haengt davon ab, wie man "gross" definiert. Ich fuer meinen Teil wuerde bei jedem Prozentsatz > 1 vor dem Komma bei insgesamt 15 Mio. schon von Signifikanz sprechen und die Frage stellen - wenn man sich nicht integrieren will, warum migriert man dann ueberhaupt / wird die Migration ermoeglicht? Aber ich weiss schon. Ein paar Prozent muss die Gesellschaft eben aushalten. Ein paar Prozent Integrationsunwillige hier, ein paar Prozent Arbeitsunwillige da. Seltsam, dass Du bei Bankern deutlich duennhaeutiger bist ... ?



CELUICHOISI schrieb:


> Die Lösung dieses Problems kann nur heißen: Kein Zuzug mehr, und wer heiraten will, sollte dies im Ausland tun."



Again: signed. Weil alles Andere schlicht unsinnig ist - man kann nicht im gleichen Atemzug anerkennen, ein ungeloestes Problem bereits im Land zu haben und gleichzeitig sehenden Auges gutheissen, es durch Zuzug noch weiter zu vergroessern. Das schadet der Gesellschaft - ausdruecklich einschliesslich der gut integrierten Migranten.



CELUICHOISI schrieb:


> Kinder müssten ordentlich kontrolliert werden, ob sie ihre Hausaufgaben gemacht hätten. Würden sie dem zweimal nicht nachkommen, „dann wird eben das Kindergeld um 50 Prozent gekürzt".[/I]



Das Eltern ihren Kindern auf die Finger schauen, so Anteil an deren Leben nehmen und Verantwortung uebernehmen, sollte selbstverstaendlich sein - ist es aber leider immer oefter nicht. Anstatt das reflexartig zum Staat geschielt wird (von dem meistens von denselben Leuten mit demselben Reflex verlangt wird, sich aus Allem herauszuhalten - was ein schwieriger Spagat ist, nebenbei erwaehnt) sollte der in der Tat hin und wieder auch mal was von seinen Buergern verlangen und notfalls auch sanktionieren. Aus Betriebsratserfahrung kann ich Dir naemlich versichern - Appelle an den gesunden Menschenverstand scheitern fast immer, Appelle an die Brieftasche dagegen fast nie.


----------



## NCphalon (5. September 2010)

Ich wär auch dafür dass mehr Wind von Rechts weht. Es sollen zwar keine Ausländer verfolgt werden aber zumindest sollte es für diese eine gewisse "Probezeit" geben, wenn diese einwandern. Meinetwegen die ersten 3 Jahre verstärkte Strafverfolgung, die bei besonders schweren Delikten zur Abschiebung führt. Momentan sieht es für mich so aus als wäre Deutschland der größte Importeur von Kriminellen in Europa. Soweit ich weiß verübt ein weit höherer Prozentsatz von Einwanderern Straftaten als von "Einheimischen".


----------



## Icejester (5. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und ganz offensichtlich gibt es eine überwältigende Mehrheit von Menschen, die Sarrazins Wortwahl als rassistisch einstufen.



Ganz offensichtlich lebst Du in einer völlig anderen Welt als ich. Ich habe im persönlichen Umfeld noch niemanden getroffen, der nicht auf Sarrazins Seite gewesen wäre. In den Kommentaren der Internetseiten der großen Zeitungen kann ich nur eine verschwindende Minderheit ausmachen, die sich gegen ihn wendet. 90% der SPD-Mitglieder, die in den letzten Tagen in der Sache Kontakt zum Willy-Brandt-Haus aufgenommen haben (und das sind mehrere tausend) sprechen sich für den Verbleib Sarrazins in Partei und Amt aus. Oder was meinst Du, warum die Nahles letzte Woche diesen furchtbar durchschaubaren Brief an die Basis geschrieben hat, in dem sie sich selbst auch Sarrazins Ansichten zu eigen gemacht hat?

Eine "überwältigende Mehrheit von Menschen" sehen zu wollen, die Sarrazins Wortwahl als rassistisch einstuft, zeugt meines Erachtens ledigilich von völliger Verkennung der Realität.



> Genaugenommen betreiben die Leute Ahnenforschung und Verwandtschaftsanalyse. Sie sprechen weder Juden und schon gar nicht Basken ein spezifisches Gen zu. Wenn man beim wissenschaftlichen bleiben will, dann impliziert Sarrazins Einteilung nach spezifischen Genen außdrücklich verschiedene Eigenschaften des Menschens, wärend die in der Studie untersuchten SNPs sehr wohl auch außerhalb von Genen oder in inaktiven Abschnitten vorkommen können oder keine Veränderung in der Funktion des Gens hervorrufen.



Jetzt würde ich mal gerne wissen, wo Sarrazin verschiedene Eigenschaften, die durch Gene bedingt werden, postuliert hat. Ganz davon abgesehen, daß es die selbstverständlich gibt. Und Du sprichst ja auch selbst nur von einer Implikation. Eine Implikation ist aber weder Beweis noch konkrete Aussage. Das reicht mal für überhaupt gar nichts.



CELUICHOISI schrieb:


> Du willst es nicht kapieren, oder?
> Es geht darum zu sagen eine Bestimmte Bevölkerungsgruppe sei ein Problem, weil sie einen bestmmten genetischen Unterschied habe.



Das hat er auch mit keiner Silbe getan.


----------



## iceman650 (5. September 2010)

Also ich persönlich sehe darin nichts "rechtes" wenn man sagt, dass sich Immigranten an bestimmte Regeln halten müssen. Zum Beispiel, dass sie innerhalb von einem Jahr einen Deutschtest (wie auch immer der aussehen muss) und einen Job haben müssen. Ich bin zwar keinesfalls rechts, aber ich habe auch keinen Bock, einfach Leuten Geld in den Arsch zu blasen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. September 2010)

Terence Skill schrieb:


> Da die Ideologie des Islamismus vom Islam geprägt ist, ändert das nicht wirklich viel daran.



Eine Ideologie und ihre Perversion durch Extremisten sind kein Unterschied?
Ich hatte bislang nicht den Eindruck, dass du z.B. Patriotismus und Nationalsozialismus nach Hitlers Vorbild auch in eine Tüte steckst.



> Der Islam ist mit Abstand die unmodernste und unentwickelste Religion.



Wieviele Religionen berücksichtigt diese zweifelhafte Aussage?



> Und wie schon gesagt, THEORETISCH ist eine vernünftige Eingliederung in eine Demokratie wie Deutschland kaum möglich.



Theoretisch ist eine vernünftige Eingliederung in eine Demokratie wie Deutschland bei jeder der Buchreligionen unmöglich (und bei andereren ggf. auch). Das höchste Dokument der Demokratie Deutschland ist per Definition das Grundgesetz, das im Christentum steht dagegen die Bibel, im Islam der Koran,... über allem . Da in einem (angeblich) sakularisierten Staat mit Religionsfreiheit Verfasssung und religiöses Werk nicht identisch sein können, sind diese Religionen und diese Staatsform bei konsequenter Ausleung der Theorie unvereinbar, man muss von der Religion oder den demokratischen Ansprüchen abweichen. (in Deutschland ersteres, in jeder Religion zu beobachten)



> Der Christentum hat sich mit der Zeit vernünftig weiterentwickelt, der Islam leider nicht. Das erkennt man an den beiden islamischen Staaten Iran u. Irak...



Imho haben sich die Christen weiterentwickelt - nämlich zu nicht-ganz-so-Christen. An den Regeln dagegen hat sich wenig bis gar nichts getan und wenn man sich den einzig verbleibenden Staat der Welt anguckt, dessen Bevölkerung eine streng christliche Ordnung unterstützt, dann wirkt der auch nicht unbedingt moderner, als z.B. Saudi Arabien. (abzüglich der dort zu beobachtenden totalitären Herrschaftsgebaren -die sich auch in totalitären Regimen in Europa finden/fanden- und abzüglich der Strafmaße, die im Falle des Vatikans mangels eigener Strafverfolgung nicht den Ansprüchen z.B. des alten Testamentes genügen)



> Ausserdem an der Masse Kopftuchtragender Frauen.



Solide Untersuchungen, auf denen man weitreichende politische Entscheidungen treffen kann...



> Diese werden heute noch genauso unterdrückt wie vor tausend Jahren.



Nur so zur Information: Es gibt Frauen mit Kopftuch, die haben niemanden, der sie unterdücken könnte; und es gibt Frauen, die werden unterdrückt und haben kein Kopftuch.



> Ich bin auch nicht der Ansicht das Der Zuzug von Migranten vollkommen unterdrückt werden soll, vielmehr soll dieser mehr an bestimmte Vorraussetzungen geknüpft werden.
> Es muss Abgesichert sein das der Staat nicht jedes mal für die Lebenserhaltungskosten derer aufkommen muss und der Steuerzahler darf dafür löhnen.



Muss der Staat jedesmal für die Lebenserhaltungskosten sorgen? Nö. Deine Forderung ist bereits erfüllt.
Aber vielleicht kannst du ja mal etwas konkreter werden, welchen der heutigen Einwanderungswege du gerne schließen möchtest.



> Da hat Sarrazin vollkommen recht mit dem schon mehrfach erwähnten Spruch "Wer was kann und was erreichen will ist bei uns herzlich Willkommen, der Rest kann woanders hingehen."



Anzumerken wäre übrigens, dass eine Umsetzung der ersten Hälfte dieses Spruches das Ende des deutschen Arbeitnehmers wäre.



> Es mag auch mehr als genug Beispiele für geglückte Integration von Muslimen geben, aber diese Stellen leider total die Minderheit dar.



"mehr als genug" oder "totale Minderheit"?
Vielleicht sollte man mal Zahlen angucken...



> Es ist offensichtlich das der Großteil sich nicht integrieren will



...oder vorlegen, wenn man z.B. Aussagen über die Gedanken einer Mehrheit einer bestimmten Bevölkerungsgruppe machen möchte.





Icejester schrieb:


> Ganz offensichtlich lebst Du in einer völlig anderen Welt als ich. Ich habe im persönlichen Umfeld noch niemanden getroffen, der nicht auf Sarrazins Seite gewesen wäre. In den Kommentaren der Internetseiten der großen Zeitungen kann ich nur eine verschwindende Minderheit ausmachen, die sich gegen ihn wendet. 90% der SPD-Mitglieder, die in den letzten Tagen in der Sache Kontakt zum Willy-Brandt-Haus aufgenommen haben (und das sind mehrere tausend) sprechen sich für den Verbleib Sarrazins in Partei und Amt aus. Oder was meinst Du, warum die Nahles letzte Woche diesen furchtbar durchschaubaren Brief an die Basis geschrieben hat, in dem sie sich selbst auch Sarrazins Ansichten zu eigen gemacht hat?



Kurz nach Sarrazins denkwürdigem Interview habe ich Umfragen mit einer ~2/3tel Mehrheit gegen ihn gesehen. Offensichtlich hat sich das im Laufe der Diskussion geändert. Ob das daran liegt, dass die Leute ihre Einstellung geändert haben, oder daran, dass man sie jetzt nicht mehr fragt
"Ist es rassistisch, Juden ein spezifisches Gen zuzordnen?"
sondern
"hat Sarrazin mit seinen Aussagen recht?" (wobei der Befragte offensichtlich beliebig auswählen kann, ob sich die Frage auf z.B. obige Aussage oder auf "der Himmel ist blau" beziehen soll, was Sarrazin sicherlich auch irgendwann in seinem Leben mal gesagt hat)
weiß ich nicht. Aber ich gebe dir recht: Aufrechterhalten lässt sich meine Formulierung so nicht.

Aus "meiner Welt" bzw. meinem persönlichen Umfeld kann ich dir aber versichern, dass deins auch nicht repräsentativ ist und aus den kritikwürdigen Umfragen, die ich finden konnte, leiten sich immer noch 1/4-1/3 Sarrazingegner in der Bevölkerung ab (bei ~20% sonstige). Von grenzenloser Zustimmung sollte man imho also nicht sprechen.



> Jetzt würde ich mal gerne wissen, wo Sarrazin verschiedene Eigenschaften, die durch Gene bedingt werden, postuliert hat. Ganz davon abgesehen, daß es die selbstverständlich gibt. Und Du sprichst ja auch selbst nur von einer Implikation. Eine Implikation ist aber weder Beweis noch konkrete Aussage. Das reicht mal für überhaupt gar nichts.



Du hast das "wissenschaftlich" in meiner Aussage übergangen. Wenn man Sarrazins Aussage mit einem Naturepaper vergleichen möchte -wie von dir versucht-, dann muss man auch den gleichen Maßstab anlegen. Die Verwendung des Begriffs "Gen" würde dann nicht mehr einen x-beliebigen DNA-Abschnitt bezeichnen, sondern eine codieren Sequenz, die im Verlaufe der Ontogenese einen Unterschied macht(e). Die Aussage "es gibt ein spezifisch jüdische Gen" würde somit eine "spezifsch jüdische" Eigenschaft implizieren. (Eine Implikation ist übrigens eine nicht getätige Aussage, die aus dem Gesagten aber zwangsweise hervorgeht, innerhalb eines gesezten Rahmens also durchaus konkret)
Ich persönlich würde Sarrazin aber eher auf ein Niveau mit anderen Populisten wie z.B. Schill stellen.


----------



## Terence Skill (8. September 2010)

Islamismus ist in meinen Augen nur eine etwas drastischer ausgelegte Interpretation des Islam. Wer den Koran absolut wörtlich nimmt und ihn so lebt, der ist Islamist. 

Dazu will ich anmerken das jegliche Religion meiner Ansicht der Dinge widerspricht...

Patriotismus ist das was es auch in Deutschland gab, bevor Hitler dem ganzen seinen eigenen Stempel aufgedrückt hat. Heute nennt man es hier Nationalsozialismus. Nach meiner Auffassung.

Die von dir geforderten Zahlen etc habe ich bereits in dem anderen Thread verlinkt, aber für dich gerne nocheinmal:

https://milo.bamf.de/llde/livelink....c=ll&objId=13318648&objAction=browse&attlogin

Einem Zuzug ist zuzustimmen bei:

1. nachgewiesener arbeitstechnischer Qualifikation für benötigte Posten und mindestens ausreichender sprachlicher Qualifikation

oder

2. einem Arbeitgeber der eine sozialversicherungspflichtige Anstellung bescheinigt

3. falls es im Herkunftsland soetwas wie ein Vorstrafenregister gibt, dann sollte dieses Einwandfrei sein

4. bei nichtzutreffen von Punkt 1. oder 2. muss Kapital nachgewiesen werden, das zumindest den Lebensunterhalt für eine gewisse Zeit deckt

5. Schulpflicht ist selbstverständlich, Verstöße sollten (ob deutsche oder migranten) streng geahndet werden

6. strengere Maßnahmen bei Verstößen gegen bestehende Gesetze (auch für deutsche!)

7. die einführung einer Probezeit, sollte nach bestimmten Zeitraum eine erfolgreiche Integration zu erkennen sein erwirbt man sich so das Recht auf eine deutsche Staatbürgerschaft

Um noch mehr Beispiele zu hören/lesen könntest du mal Sarrazin´s Buch lesen. Dieser macht nämlich selber genug. Und er gibt vernünftige Hinweise wie die Integration erfolgreicher werden könnte...


Willst du jetzt die deutschen Arbeitnehmer als faul und dumm hinstellen?
Sicherlich gibt es immer schwarze Schafe, aber die Masse der deutschen ABN sowie deren ABG tragen diesen Staat. Und sie tragen die Masse der Migranten, weshalb sie durchaus das Recht haben darüber ihren Unmut zu äussern. Über H4er darf sich jeder beschweren und sagen was er will, da wird sogar noch im selben Ton mitgemacht. Geht es dann um Migranten wird gleich ein riesen Fass aufgemacht und jeder schreit Rassisten...


Und ob es nun ein "jüdisches Gen" gibt oder nicht, keiner hat in diesem Zusammenhang etwas rassistisches erwähnt. Das interpretieren du und andere in seine Aussage hinein um ihn im Kopf der Bürger auf eine bestimmte Seite zu rücken und zu diffamieren.
Was nur leider und zum Glück nicht funktioniert hat.
Und übrigens gibt es laut Professor Ernst-Peter Fischer dieses Gen sehr wohl...

suedkurier.de | Konstanzer Professor: "Ja, ein jüdisches Gen gibt es"


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. September 2010)

Terence Skill schrieb:


> Islamismus ist in meinen Augen nur eine etwas drastischer ausgelegte Interpretation des Islam. Wer den Koran absolut wörtlich nimmt und ihn so lebt, der ist Islamist.



Eine Definition, mit der du merklich vom Sprachgebrauch abweichst (der "Islamist" i.d.R. mit religiöse motivierten Gewaltaten in Verbindung bringt) und ein Spektrum sehr unterschiedlicher Personen zusammenfasst. (Denn gerade in Bezug auf z.B. Gewalt gibt es große Unterschiede in der Frage, was denn nun eine strenge, wortwörtliche Auslegung des Korans in der heutigen Situation aussagt)



> Patriotismus ist das was es auch in Deutschland gab, bevor Hitler dem ganzen seinen eigenen Stempel aufgedrückt hat. Heute nennt man es hier Nationalsozialismus. Nach meiner Auffassung.



Ich deute diese Antwort als "Ja, ich sehe keinen Unterschied" und komme ggf. darauf zurück, falls du noch einmal "Patriotismus=~Nationsalsozialismsu" gut heißen solltest.?



> Die von dir geforderten Zahlen etc habe ich bereits in dem anderen Thread verlinkt, aber für dich gerne nocheinmal:
> 
> https://milo.bamf.de/llde/livelink....c=ll&objId=13318648&objAction=browse&attlogin



Danke fürs "noch einmal" (ich kann mir nicht alles merken, z.T. nichtmal alles lesen). Leider landet man bei einem Passwortgeschützten Potential, dessen Gastzugang (im Moment/bei mir) weder mit Opera noch FF noch IE funktioniert.



> Einem Zuzug ist zuzustimmen bei:



Das beantwortet übrigens nicht die von mir gestellte Frage...



> oder



D.h. es muss nur einer der Punkte erfüllt sein?



> 2. einem Arbeitgeber der eine sozialversicherungspflichtige Anstellung bescheinigt



Diese kann erst nach Ausstellung einer Arbeitserlaubniss bescheinigt werden. Wenn dann müsste das versprechen eines Arbeitsgebers ausreichen, generell sehe ich aber auch ein zeitliches Problem/Missbrauchspotential durch Scheinanstellungen. (vergl. Scheinehen)



> 5. Schulpflicht ist selbstverständlich, Verstöße sollten (ob deutsche oder migranten) streng geahndet werden



Schulpflicht besteht für Minderjährige. Diese können weder 1. noch 2. und höchstwahrscheinlich nicht 4. erfüllen. Wenn du die Zuwanderung von Familienangehörigen erlauben willst, wären wir einer Antwort auf meine eigentliche Frage schon näher, da wären dann aber die Details interessant.



> 6. strengere Maßnahmen bei Verstößen gegen bestehende Gesetze (auch für deutsche!)



Abgesehen von einem "Abschiebung bei quasi allem" (die rechtlich aber einige Fragen bezüglich der Gleichbehandlung vor dem Gesetz aufwirft) hat das wohl nichts mit Migration im speziellen zu tun, oder?



> 7. die einführung einer Probezeit, sollte nach bestimmten Zeitraum eine erfolgreiche Integration zu erkennen sein erwirbt man sich so das Recht auf eine deutsche Staatbürgerschaft



Wie willst du "erfolgreiche Migration" objektiv messen, vor allem ohne die Anwendung von Stasi-Methoden? Abgesehen von Sprachtests (die in 1 schon vorraussetzt und in 5 implizierst) gab es da bislang nur Vorschläge, bei denen entweder große Teile der deutschstämmigen Bevölkerung durchfallen würden.



> Um noch mehr Beispiele zu hören/lesen könntest du mal Sarrazin´s Buch lesen. Dieser macht nämlich selber genug. Und er gibt vernünftige Hinweise wie die Integration erfolgreicher werden könnte...



Sarrazin stellt sich hier nicht als Diskussionspartner zur Verfügung und nach seinen bisherigen Aussagen werde ich ihm genausowenig beim geldverdienen helfen, wie anderen Populisten. (wobei mir deren Richtung ziemlich egal ist. Ich kann z.B. Michael Moore genausowenig ausstehen)



> Willst du jetzt die deutschen Arbeitnehmer als faul und dumm hinstellen?



Ich vermute, das Bezog sich auf meine Aussage zum "Ende des deutschen Arbeitnehmers":
Dumm nicht - aber ich kann auch keine im Schnitt überlegene Intelligenz erkennen.
Faul schon, zumindest relativ. (Im Vergleich zu mir sind alle fleißig  )
Denn mit 6x10h/w für 2-3€/h, für die sich international sicherlich sehr viele und durchaus auch mittel qualifizierte Arbeitskräfte finden lassen, guckt der deutsche nichtmal unter der Bettdecke hervor. Offene Grenzen im Bereich der Wirtschaft erzeugen genauso eine globale Vereinheitlichung, wie bei den Sozialsystemen - und genauso wie es unser Sozialsystem zerstören würde, wenn wir allen, die weltweit wollen, Zugang gewähren würden, genauso würde es auch unseren Arbeitsschutz, unser Lohnniveau,... zerlegen, wenn wir direkte Konkurrenz zum Durchschnittsasiaten oder Afrikaner zulassen würden. Das ist nicht ohne Grund der feuchte Traum eines jeden Globalisierers.



> Und ob es nun ein "jüdisches Gen" gibt oder nicht, keiner hat in diesem Zusammenhang etwas rassistisches erwähnt. Das interpretieren du und andere in seine Aussage hinein um ihn im Kopf der Bürger auf eine bestimmte Seite zu rücken und zu diffamieren.
> Was nur leider und zum Glück nicht funktioniert hat.
> Und übrigens gibt es laut Professor Ernst-Peter Fischer dieses Gen sehr wohl...
> 
> suedkurier.de | Konstanzer Professor: "Ja, ein jüdisches Gen gibt es"



Wie dir sicherlich aufgefallen ist, zitierst du hier einen Professor für Wissenschaftsgeschichte (warum auch immer der zu sowas interviewt wird), der sich wiederum auf den Artikel bezieht, zu dem ich weiter oben schon etwas zu JePe gesagt habe.
Zugegebenermaßen tut dieses Interview aber doch etwas zur Relativierung Sarrazins:
Das andere von einer "spezifischen jüdischen Intelligenz" sprechen, zeigt, dass man sich noch deutlich ungeschickter in der Öffentlichkeit verhalten kann, als Sarrazin.


----------



## Icejester (8. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kurz nach Sarrazins denkwürdigem Interview habe ich Umfragen mit einer ~2/3tel Mehrheit gegen ihn gesehen. Offensichtlich hat sich das im Laufe der Diskussion geändert. Ob das daran liegt, dass die Leute ihre Einstellung geändert haben, oder daran, dass man sie jetzt nicht mehr fragt
> "Ist es rassistisch, Juden ein spezifisches Gen zuzordnen?"
> sondern
> "hat Sarrazin mit seinen Aussagen recht?" (wobei der Befragte offensichtlich beliebig auswählen kann, ob sich die Frage auf z.B. obige Aussage oder auf "der Himmel ist blau" beziehen soll, was Sarrazin sicherlich auch irgendwann in seinem Leben mal gesagt hat)
> weiß ich nicht. Aber ich gebe dir recht: Aufrechterhalten lässt sich meine Formulierung so nicht.



In Ordnung. Dabei muß man aber auch bedenken, daß diese These vom jüdischen Gen meines Wissens gar nicht in seinem Buch steht. Ich habe es leider noch nicht zur Gänze lesen können. In der Regel wird ja darauf Bezug genommen. Daß bei dem ganzen Themenkomplex viel in einen Topf geworfen und verwechselt wird, ist mir auch klar.

Abgesehen davon wäre es auch gar nicht rassistisch, Juden ein bestimmtes Gen oder eine auffällige Gensequenz zuordnen zu wollen, denn die gemeinsame Abstammung ist ein zentraler Bestandteil des jüdischen Selbstverständnisses. Denn nach deren Definition ist Jude, wer Abkömmling einer jüdischen Mutter ist. Das ist sozusagen unser (ehemaliges) ius sanguinis in der Staatsangehörigkeit auf das Feld der Religion übertragen. Das ist übrigens auch der Grund, warum man in Israel nach meinem Vernehmen überhaupt kein Verständnis für die Aufregung hierzulande hat, sondern bei dem Thema alle eher ratlos mit einem großen Fragezeichen über dem Kopf rumstehen.


> Aus "meiner Welt" bzw. meinem persönlichen Umfeld kann ich dir aber versichern, dass deins auch nicht repräsentativ ist und aus den kritikwürdigen Umfragen, die ich finden konnte, leiten sich immer noch 1/4-1/3 Sarrazingegner in der Bevölkerung ab (bei ~20% sonstige). Von grenzenloser Zustimmung sollte man imho also nicht sprechen.


Natürlich ist das nicht repräsentativ. Eine Bekannte von mir nennt sowas immer "Tanten-Empirie", was ich in dem Zusammenhang für einen sehr treffenden Begriff halte.

Um da mal etwas belastbareres Zahlenmaterial aus einer Forsa-Umfrage anzuführen:


> Insgesamt finden Sarrazins Thesen in der Bevölkerung wenig Widerspruch.  61 Prozent der Befragten stimmten den Äußerungen teilweise zu, 9 Prozent  teilten sie sogar ganz. 22 Prozent erklärten, Sarrazins Ansichten seien  inakzeptabel. 8 Prozent antworteten mit „weiß nicht“.


Quelle: Umfrage: Sarrazin-Debatte - SPD fällt auf Vier-Monats-Tief - Nachrichten Politik - Deutschland - WELT ONLINE

Im Großen und Ganzen deckt sich das aber mit den von Dir genannten Mengen. Zumindest kann man sagen, daß 30% nicht zustimmen. Allerdings muß ich dazu sagen, daß eine Zustimmung von 70% auf politischem Gebiet ein enormer Wert ist.


> Du hast das "wissenschaftlich" in meiner Aussage übergangen. Wenn man Sarrazins Aussage mit einem Naturepaper vergleichen möchte -wie von dir versucht-, dann muss man auch den gleichen Maßstab anlegen. Die Verwendung des Begriffs "Gen" würde dann nicht mehr einen x-beliebigen DNA-Abschnitt bezeichnen, sondern eine codieren Sequenz, die im Verlaufe der Ontogenese einen Unterschied macht(e). Die Aussage "es gibt ein spezifisch jüdische Gen" würde somit eine "spezifsch jüdische" Eigenschaft implizieren.


Eine spezifische jüdische Eigenschaft muß damit ja noch lange nicht einhergehen. Abgesehen davon bin ich geneigt, eine gewisse begriffliche Unschärfe auf diesem Gebiet jedem, der nicht Biologie oder ähnliches ist, zuzugestehen.


> (Eine Implikation ist übrigens eine nicht getätige Aussage, die aus dem Gesagten aber zwangsweise hervorgeht, innerhalb eines gesezten Rahmens also durchaus konkret)


Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Eine Implikation ist eine Schlußfolgerung, die durch eine gewisse Äußerung nahegelegt wird oder werden kann. Sie geht nicht zwangsweise aus der getätigten Äußerung hervor in der Form, daß man sie gar nicht anders verstehen kann.


> Ich persönlich würde Sarrazin aber eher auf ein Niveau mit anderen Populisten wie z.B. Schill stellen.


Wenn Sarrazin eins nicht ist, dann ein Populist. Er ist
a) keine charismatische Führerfigur
b) niemand, der dem Volk zum eigenen Vorteil nach dem Mund redet
c) ohne weitere politische Ambition.

Es ist zwar sehr modern, heutzutage Personen mit dem negativen Etikett des Populismus zu belegen, aber tatsächlich geht der Vorwurf bei genauerer Betrachtung meist völlig ins Leere.

"Echte" Populisten sind oder waren z.B. tatsächlich Schill, Haider, Lafontaine und Gysi. Wesentlich mehr fallen mir spontan auch nicht ein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. September 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> In Ordnung. Dabei muß man aber auch bedenken, daß diese These vom jüdischen Gen meines Wissens gar nicht in seinem Buch steht. Ich habe es leider noch nicht zur Gänze lesen können.



Nö, das war eine Aussage seinerseits in einem Interview mit der Berliner Mopo bzw. der Welt. Der Reporter fragt auch sehr dreißt, ob es "auch eine genetische Identität" gibt (nach dem Sarrazin vorher von kulturellen Identitäten gesprochen hat) - so gesehen eine Falle und ich hätte es mit einem Schmunzeln zur Kenntniss genommen, wenn Sarrazin sich direkt wieder rausgeredet hätte. Aber er seine Aussagen noch einige Tage lang öffentlich verteidigt und mit Verlaub:
Wer sich selbst nach ner Nacht schlafen weiterhin hinstellt und ausgerechnet Juden in Deutschland bestimmte Gene zusprechen möchte, bei dem sollte man sich wirklich fragen, ob er das nötige rhetorische Fingerspitzengefühl für repräsentative Aufgaben hat - oder ob er nicht lieber Aufmerksamkeit auf sein jüngsten Machwerk lenken möchte.



> Abgesehen davon wäre es auch gar nicht rassistisch, Juden ein bestimmtes Gen oder eine auffällige Gensequenz zuordnen zu wollen, denn die gemeinsame Abstammung ist ein zentraler Bestandteil des jüdischen Selbstverständnisses. Denn nach deren Definition ist Jude, wer Abkömmling einer jüdischen Mutter ist. Das ist sozusagen unser (ehemaliges) ius sanguinis in der Staatsangehörigkeit auf das Feld der Religion übertragen. Das ist übrigens auch der Grund, warum man in Israel nach meinem Vernehmen überhaupt kein Verständnis für die Aufregung hierzulande hat, sondern bei dem Thema alle eher ratlos mit einem großen Fragezeichen über dem Kopf rumstehen.



Nunja: Erstmal ist das selbst das im klassischen Wortsinne "rassistisch", da es zwar keine Wertung vornimmt, die Menschheit aber in Unterarten unterteilt. (was wiederum keinen Sinn macht, wenn man diesen keine Aspekte zuordnen möchte - womit wir wieder bei dem Thema wären "was sagt man nicht Interviews, selbst wenn es für sich genommen nicht falsch wäre")
Ich hab aber auch so meine Zweifel an der Richtigkeit der Grundaussage.



Spoiler



Ahnentheorie aus Sicht eines Biologen:
Die jüdische Religionszugehörigkeit wird zwar primär vererbt (heute ausschließlich?) und die gesamte Existenz des Staates Israel basiert auf der direkten Nachkommenschaft (weswegen die eher ein Problem mit Leuten, die das Gegenteil behaupten), aber Verwandtschaft ist nicht das gleiche wie ein spezifisches Gen. Es gab immer eine gewisse Mischung von Juden mit der restlichen Bevölkerung in verschiedenen Gebieten und alle direkten Nachkommen derartiger Beziehungen haben ein Genom, dass sich zu 50% nicht auf die vorchristlichen Hebräer zurückführen lässt. Die Chance, dass zufällig alle Nachkommen, die Juden blieben, im Laufe von mehreren Jahrtausenden immer ein spezifisches (oder gar mehrere) Gene veerbt bekommen haben, dürfte wohl sehr nahe bei null liegen. Umgekehrt dürften die nicht jüdischen Nachkommen (und z.B. der Unterschied zwischen Palästinensern und Israelis ohne Migrationshintergrund liegt eben nicht in der ethnischen Zugehörigkeit) einen wesentlich größeren Teil ihres Erbguts mit den ursprünglichen Juden des mittleren Ostens gmeinsam haben. Selbst wenn es also ein Gen gebe, dass (fast) alle Juden haben, wird sich dieses auch bei nicht-Juden finden und Sarrazins Aussage vom spezifischen, "jüdischen" Gen wäre falsch.





> Im Großen und Ganzen deckt sich das aber mit den von Dir genannten Mengen.



Wir nutzen wohl ähnliche Suchmaschienen 



> Zumindest kann man sagen, daß 30% nicht zustimmen. Allerdings muß ich dazu sagen, daß eine Zustimmung von 70% auf politischem Gebiet ein enormer Wert ist.



Wenn es sich hält: Ja.
Glaube ich aber nicht dran und außerdem bleibt da noch das Problem der Zahl seiner Thesen. Es ist ja kein Geheimniss, dass wir nicht in der perfekten Utopie liegen und somit beinhaltet sein Gemecker eine ganze Menge Feststellungen, die wahr sind. Leider differenzieren die Umfragen eben nicht nach dem Grad der Zustimmung oder auch nur dem Grad der Kenntnisse. Jemand, der einen Teil der von Sarrazin genannte Probleme ähnlich sieht, aber vollkommen andere Meinungen zu deren Lösung oder Bedeutung hat, landet so ggf. unter "zustimmend", jemand der seine gesellschaftlichen Zielvorstellung teilt, aber z.B. kein spezifisch baskisches Gen sieht, unter "ablehnend".



> Wenn Sarrazin eins nicht ist, dann ein Populist. Er ist
> a) keine charismatische Führerfigur



Auf mich persönlich hat noch kein Führer charismatisch gewirkt 
Allerdings müssen Populisten auch keine Führungsqualitäten haben, Populismus lässt sich sehr gut auch dann betreiben, wenn man nicht in der Lage ist, die aufgerüttelten Leute zu einer Bewegung mit sich selbst an der Spitze zu formen.



> b) niemand, der dem Volk zum eigenen Vorteil nach dem Mund redet



Es gibt sehr viele Leute, die behaupten, er würde dass sagen, was alle denken - und der Ehrgeiz, mit dem er das macht, lässt auch nicht vermuten, dass dies wiederwillig geschieht. Zumindest verkauft ordentlich Bücher und sorgt dafür, dass seine eigene politische Meinung einen größeren Einfluss hat, als die des Durchschnittsbürgers.



> c) ohne weitere politische Ambition.



bislang ohne weitere eigene Ambitionen.
Sein bisheriges Verhalten ist aber imho nur damit zu erklären, dass er politisch Einfluss nehmen will. (was ja auch nicht verwerflich ist. Selbst Leute, die in einem x-beliebigen Hardwareforum z.B. selbsternannte "Klimaskeptiker" mit z.B. "Fakten" konfrontieren, tun dass ggf. mit Blick auf die allgemeine Meinungsbildung  )



> "Echte" Populisten sind oder waren z.B. tatsächlich Schill, Haider, Lafontaine und Gysi. Wesentlich mehr fallen mir spontan auch nicht ein.



Ich glaube, das würde sehr schnell sehr subjektiv werden. Ich würde z.B. eher Lafontaine und Gysi denn Sarrazin aus so einer Liste rauslassen. Denn wärend die beiden gerne Brandreden halten und die Leute eher durch Show denn durch Information&Überzeugung auf ihre Seite ziehen wollen, habe ich durchaus den Eindruck, dass sie ihre utopischen Vorstellungen selbst nicht als solche wahrnehmen, sondern ihr Tagesgeschäft weiterhin im großen Rahmen einer Weltverbesserung sehen.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (9. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ..............
> 
> Nunja: Erstmal ist das selbst das im klassischen Wortsinne "rassistisch", da es zwar keine Wertung vornimmt, die Menschheit aber in Unterarten unterteilt. (was wiederum keinen Sinn macht, wenn man diesen keine Aspekte zuordnen möchte - womit wir wieder bei dem Thema wären "was sagt man nicht Interviews, selbst wenn es für sich genommen nicht falsch wäre")
> Ich hab aber auch so meine Zweifel an der Richtigkeit der Grundaussage.
> ...


 
Die TAZ (oh Sch..., ein "rotes" Blatt  ) beschäftigt sich ja beispielsweise in einem Artikel von gestern mit der Frage, *womit* denn der leidige Herr S. nun Recht habe und beleuchtet dies mal von der alltäglich-praktischen Seite her.

Womit hat Sarrazin "eigentlich" recht?: Rassismus aus der Mitte - taz.de

Es kommt immer wieder auf den Nenner: Rassismus hinaus. Hierbei konfrontiert uns der Artikel aber mit einem weiteren Problem, welches gerade im Bezug auf den hiesigen Threadtitel etwas verwirrend erscheinen mag: der latente Rassismus kommt aus der Mitte, der offensichtliche von Rechts.
Vielleicht lag ich mit meiner Ersteinschätzung, dass wir weder von links noch von rechts mehr Wind brauchen, doch daneben ....


----------



## Terence Skill (9. September 2010)

@Ruyven

Ich habe nicht gesagt das ich ein tolles Modell zur Integrationspolitik kenne oder vorlegen will. Ich habe lediglich davon gesprochen das man es verschärfen sollte. Kein Land kann es sich leisten die Sozial untersten Schichten etlicher Völker zu finanzieren. Wenn man auf dem Sektor etwas auslese betreibt ist das nur zum wohle aller. 

Das der deutsche Arbeitnehmer für ein paar Euro die Stunde nicht arbeiten will ist doch normal. Er kann es sich einfach nicht leisten, ganz einfach. Die Lebenshaltungskosten in Deutschland sind nunmal entsprechend hoch. Das hat allerdings überhaupt nichts mit der fachlichen Qualifikation zu tun. Diese ist bei dem großteil definitiv vorhanden. Zumindest im europäischen Vergleich arbeitet der Deutsche auch meist mehr, intensiver und oft auch qualitativ hochwertiger als die Konkurrenz. Ich bin seit 3 Monaten international als CNC-Servicemonteur auf Montage. In jedem Land in dem ich bisher war (USA,Russland,Norwegen,Spanien,Lettland) bekomme ich "einheimische" Arbeitskräfte zugewiesen die mir bei der Aufstellung und Einrichtung der Bearbeitungszentren zur Hand gehen sollen. Die fachlichen Kenntnisse derjenigen ist allzu oft sehr beschränkt. Da liegt der deutsche Standard weit drüber. Von der arbeitsmoral mal ganz abgesehen. Auch in den USA oder in Russland war das von mir erlebete Niveau nicht mit unseren Standards vergleichbar. Zwar stimmt dort die Arbeitsmoral, aber fachliche Qualifikation, was bei uns durchaus als Grundwissen durchgeht, fehlt.

Warum der Link zu den Zahlen auf diese Login-Seite geht versteh ich auch nicht.

BAMF - Bundesamt für Migration und Flüchtlinge - Startseite

Du kannst dich allerdings von dieser Seite aus selber zu den Zahlen wühlen, wenn du interesse daran hast. Du musst dich nicht anmelden oder ähnliches um die Zahlen sehen zu können.
(Linke Seite---> Statistik--->dann ganz unten "aktuelle Zahlen zur Integration")

Das Menschen in Gruppen unterteilt werden ist doch völlig normal und allgegenwärtig. Ob ich sie nun nach Nationalität unterteile, wie Deutsche, Türken, Amerikaner etc oder nach Hautfarbe wie Weisse und Afroamerikaner oder halt nach Religion wie Christen, Juden und Moslems ist doch vollkommen Wurst. Das wäre nach deiner Definition alles Rassismus.


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (9. September 2010)

[x] Eindeutig mehr links


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. September 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Die TAZ (oh Sch..., ein "rotes" Blatt  ) beschäftigt sich ja beispielsweise in einem Artikel von gestern mit der Frage, *womit* denn der leidige Herr S. nun Recht habe und beleuchtet dies mal von der alltäglich-praktischen Seite her.
> 
> Womit hat Sarrazin "eigentlich" recht?: Rassismus aus der Mitte - taz.de



netter Schlussabsatz





Terence Skill schrieb:


> @Ruyven
> 
> Ich habe nicht gesagt das ich ein tolles Modell zur Integrationspolitik kenne oder vorlegen will. Ich habe lediglich davon gesprochen das man es verschärfen sollte.



Du behauptest, Verbesserungsvorschläge zur aktuellen Situation zu haben. Da kann man wohl verlangen, dass du deine Vorschläge mal der aktuellen Situation gegenüber stellst, oder?
Bislang zeugen deine Aussagen an keiner Stelle davon, dass du überhaupt weißt, wie die aktuellen Regelungen aussehen. Du behauptest sogar, über Integrationspolitik zu reden, wärend du ausschließlich Aussagen zur Einwanderungspolitik machst.
Wenn du nicht ernst genommen werden möchtest - bitte. Ich wollte nur dazu anregen, deine Meinungsäußerung von einfachen Parolen zu einem sinnvollen Gesamtbild aufzuwerten.



> Das der deutsche Arbeitnehmer für ein paar Euro die Stunde nicht arbeiten will ist doch normal. Er kann es sich einfach nicht leisten, ganz einfach. Die Lebenshaltungskosten in Deutschland sind nunmal entsprechend hoch.



Die Lebenserhaltungskosten in Deutschland liegen laut offiziellen Angaben (denen ich in Bezug auf die reine Lebenserhaltung nicht wiedersprechen möchte) bei <287€ zuzüglich anteiliger Miete, also <400€. Das kann man bei entsprechender Arbeitszeit bequem von <2€ netto (was in dem Fall aber kaum einen Unterschied macht) finanzieren.
Das deutsche Arbeitskräfte teurer sind, liegt daran, dass sie eben nicht 50-60-70h/w, sondern 30-35-40h arbeiten wollen. Daran, dass sie dafür nicht genug Geld für ein Zimmer und etwas im Magen wollen, sondern genug für eine mittlere Wohnung, gute Verpflegung, hübsche Einrichtung, Auto, Unterhaltungselektronik, Hobby, Urlaub,... . Das will ich auch niemanden absprechen (sondern größtenteils selber haben  ), ich will nur darauf hinweisen, dass >90% der Weltbevölkerung deutlich niedrigere Ansprüche haben und das deutsche Arbeitgeber bereitwillig auf diese zurückgreifen würden, wenn "es ist jeder willkommen, der arbeiten kann und möchte" gilt.
Qualifikation ist dabei übrigens nur ein kleiner Faktor. Es gibt in Deutschland Millionen von Jobs, die nur einfache handwerkliche Kenntnisse erfordern oder innerhalb weniger Monate erlernt werden können. Und wenn man für den gleichen Lohn 5 mal soviele Arbeiter bekommen kann, die jeder 1,5 mal soviel ackern, dann ist es auch kein Problem, wenn diese aufgrund mangelnder Übung oder Arbeitsmoral 25% weniger pro Arbeitsstunde schaffen.





> Warum der Link zu den Zahlen auf diese Login-Seite geht versteh ich auch nicht.
> 
> BAMF - Bundesamt für Migration und Flüchtlinge - Startseite
> 
> ...



Danke, der Link ist nicht schlecht.
Leider bin ich unfähig, die von dir genannten Werte zum Thema "gute Integration von Muslimen ist die absolute Ausnahme" oder "die Mehrheit will sich nicht integrieren". Der Integrationsreport bewertet -trotz seines Namens- als einzige Personenbezogene Daten scheinbar die Sprachkenntnisse und das auch nur für ausgewählte Nationalitäten, nicht nach Religion. Kaum zur Beurteilung der persönlichen Aspekte&Ursachen geeignet, aber nimmt man trotzdem mal die einzig untersuchte Nationalität, die mehrheitlich aus Muslimen besteht (Türkei), stehen da immer noch rund 50-60% mit "guten bis sehr guten" Deutschkenntnissen.
Das ist zwar deutlich schlechter als wünschenswert, aber zum einen nicht weit unter den Zahlen von Migranten aus mehrheitlich nicht muslimischen Gegenden, zum anderen sind "über die Hälfte" eben nicht eine "totale Mehrheit".

Die Integrationskursstatistik gibt auch nicht mehr her, weil sie die berechtigten nicht nach Nationen geschweige denn Religionen aufschlüsselt.




> Das Menschen in Gruppen unterteilt werden ist doch völlig normal und allgegenwärtig. Ob ich sie nun nach Nationalität unterteile, wie Deutsche, Türken, Amerikaner etc oder nach Hautfarbe wie Weisse und Afroamerikaner oder halt nach Religion wie Christen, Juden und Moslems ist doch vollkommen Wurst. Das wäre nach deiner Definition alles Rassismus.



Mit Ausnahme der Einteilung nach Hautfarbe (und die fällt bekanntermaßen unter "rassistisch") geht keine einzige auf biologische Eigenschaften zurück und ist somit auch nicht rassistisch.
(auch wenn der Ausdruck z.T. verwendet wird, wenn nicht-ethnisch gemeinte, religiöse Einteilungen diskriminierend verwendet werden)


----------



## AMDFan2005 (9. September 2010)

Mehr nach Rechts.

D.h. Klassisch-Liberal/Libertär.

Vorallem könnte man sich einmal wieder mehr kapitalistisch orientieren, meiner Meinung nach. 

So wie es jetzt in Europa (Amerika ebenfalls) zugeht, ist das eher eine miese Mischung aus Korporatismus und Sozialismus.


----------



## Terence Skill (10. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du behauptest, Verbesserungsvorschläge zur aktuellen Situation zu haben. Da kann man wohl verlangen, dass du deine Vorschläge mal der aktuellen Situation gegenüber stellst, oder?
> Bislang zeugen deine Aussagen an keiner Stelle davon, dass du überhaupt weißt, wie die aktuellen Regelungen aussehen. Du behauptest sogar, über Integrationspolitik zu reden, wärend du ausschließlich Aussagen zur Einwanderungspolitik machst.
> Wenn du nicht ernst genommen werden möchtest - bitte. Ich wollte nur dazu anregen, deine Meinungsäußerung von einfachen Parolen zu einem sinnvollen Gesamtbild aufzuwerten.



Ich behaupte was? Zeig mir doch mal die Passage in der ich behaupte Verbesserungsvorschläge zu haben? Ich hab vielleicht ein paar Beispiele angeführt, nicht weil das mein Vorschlag wäre, sondern weil du unbedingt welche hören wolltest. Das hat nichts mit der Verwertbarkeit zu tun.
Ich denke ich weiß vom Thema mindestens genauso viel oder wenig wie du!
Ob viel oder wenig ist Ansichtssache. Ausserdem bin ich dabei das so umstrittene Buch Sarrazin´s zu lesen. Du redest ständig nur von Rassismus und jedem anderen diffamierendem Blödsinn dazu, ohne dir überhaupt wirklich selbst ein Bild über die Thesen geschweige denn das Buch zu machen! Du machst es dir mit Abstand hier am leichtesten...

Einwanderungspolitik und Integrationspolitik gehen hier Hand in Hand, so weit solltest du denken können. Wer einwandert, muss in der Regel auch integriert werden. Beides muss aneinandergeknüpft sein. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Lebenserhaltungskosten in Deutschland liegen laut offiziellen Angaben (denen ich in Bezug auf die reine Lebenserhaltung nicht wiedersprechen möchte) bei <287€ zuzüglich anteiliger Miete, also <400€. Das kann man bei entsprechender Arbeitszeit bequem von <2€ netto (was in dem Fall aber kaum einen Unterschied macht) finanzieren.
> Das deutsche Arbeitskräfte teurer sind, liegt daran, dass sie eben nicht 50-60-70h/w, sondern 30-35-40h arbeiten wollen. Daran, dass sie dafür nicht genug Geld für ein Zimmer und etwas im Magen wollen, sondern genug für eine mittlere Wohnung, gute Verpflegung, hübsche Einrichtung, Auto, Unterhaltungselektronik, Hobby, Urlaub,... . Das will ich auch niemanden absprechen (sondern größtenteils selber haben  ), ich will nur darauf hinweisen, dass >90% der Weltbevölkerung deutlich niedrigere Ansprüche haben und das deutsche Arbeitgeber bereitwillig auf diese zurückgreifen würden, wenn "es ist jeder willkommen, der arbeiten kann und möchte" gilt.



LOL mit dem Beispiel hast du den Vogel jetzt komplett abgeschossen...
Soviel naivität zu solch einer Milchmädchenrechnung hätte ich nur irgendwelchen, noch zuhause wohnenden, Kiddies zugetraut.
Irgendwie scheinst du keine Ahnung vom Leben zu haben...
Und ich behaupte mal ganz frei das du noch nie in deinem Leben 60-70h/w körperlich harte Arbeit verrichtet hast 
Gehen tut das sicherlich, aber dann musst du auch gleich die Rente ab 40 einführen (Blöd nur das für eine Rente bei dir ja garkein Geld da ist, weder vom Staat noch durch private Vorsorge)
Das beste ist ja deine "anteilige Miete" Selbst wenn du nur ein Zimmer mieten wolltest, werden ~120€ nicht reichen. nicht annähernd!
Ganz abgesehen von dem Schwachsinn das jeder nur ein Zimmer bräuchte...Das Geld für ein Kinderzimmer sollte das Kind dann wahrscheinlich selber verdienen? 
Ausserdem würde unser Staat bei deinem Modell sowas von fix pleite sein, das kannst du dir garnicht vorstellen... Nicht nur das die Kaufkraft der Bevölkerung bei gleich null liegen würde, somit die Einnahmen der MWST dahinwären (bis auf Lebensmittel, die allerdings eh den gesenketen Satz haben) nein es würde auch keinen Cent an Lohnsteuern in die Kassen kommen. Da diese beiden zu den Haupteinnahmequellen des Staates zählen wäre es hier ruckzuck zappenduster...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Danke, der Link ist nicht schlecht.
> Leider bin ich unfähig, die von dir genannten Werte zum Thema "gute Integration von Muslimen ist die absolute Ausnahme" oder "die Mehrheit will sich nicht integrieren". Der Integrationsreport bewertet -trotz seines Namens- als einzige Personenbezogene Daten scheinbar die Sprachkenntnisse und das auch nur für ausgewählte Nationalitäten, nicht nach Religion. Kaum zur Beurteilung der persönlichen Aspekte&Ursachen geeignet, aber nimmt man trotzdem mal die einzig untersuchte Nationalität, die mehrheitlich aus Muslimen besteht (Türkei), stehen da immer noch rund 50-60% mit "guten bis sehr guten" Deutschkenntnissen.
> Das ist zwar deutlich schlechter als wünschenswert, aber zum einen nicht weit unter den Zahlen von Migranten aus mehrheitlich nicht muslimischen Gegenden, zum anderen sind "über die Hälfte" eben nicht eine "totale Mehrheit".
> 
> Die Integrationskursstatistik gibt auch nicht mehr her, weil sie die berechtigten nicht nach Nationen geschweige denn Religionen aufschlüsselt.



Übrigens gibt es noch jemanden der kritisiert das der Bund in den Statistiken nicht nach Religion etc unterteilt und somit das Ergebnis verwässert... Nämlich der Sarrazin...
Aber wenn sie es machen würden, gäbe es wahrscheinlich nur noch mehr Nährstoff für Leute wie Sarrazin. Zum Glück gibt es noch andere Quellen für solche Statistiken. In etlichen Ländern Europas wurden solche Statistiken erhoben und überall zeichnet sich das selbe ab. Die selben Probleme mit den selben Einwanderer-Gruppen. Die Kriminalitätsstatistiken usw sagen alle
das selbe aus. Ob man nun das Problem erkennt, oder durchweg versucht alles schönzureden (so wie deiner einer) ist jedem selbst überlassen.
Komisch nur das selbst die so "blinden" Politiker mittlerweile das Problem angeblich erkannt haben.

Abschliessend danke ich dir doch noch von Herzen für deinen Post. Bis ebend hatte ich echt miese Laune, weil Wetter draussen ********, Urlaub bald vorbei usw. Du hast mir aber ein schönes Grinsen aufs Gesicht gezaubert  Es gibt nicht viele die mich in solch einem Moment zum lachen bringen!


----------



## AMDFan2005 (10. September 2010)

Terence Skill schrieb:


> LOL mit dem Beispiel hast du den Vogel jetzt komplett abgeschossen...
> Soviel naivität zu solch einer Milchmädchenrechnung hätte ich nur irgendwelchen, noch zuhause wohnenden, Kiddies zugetraut.
> Irgendwie scheinst du keine Ahnung vom Leben zu haben...
> Und ich behaupte mal ganz frei das du noch nie in deinem Leben 60-70h/w körperlich harte Arbeit verrichtet hast
> ...



Bitte was? Rente mit 40 wegen 60 Stundenwoche? 

Es gibt in Deutschland genug Leute, die dies locker überbieten und auch länger als 60 arbeiten. 

60 Stunden pro Woche sind gerade einmal 10 Stunden am Tag bei 6 Tagen die Woche. Das ist so unüblich nicht.


----------



## Terence Skill (10. September 2010)

Es geht nicht um irgendwelche Ausnahmen sondern wenn du jede Woche 60-70/h arbeitest, sagen wir mal im Straßenbau etc, Pflastern und so weiter, bist du definitiv nach 20-25 Jahren kaputt.
Sicher gibt es Jobs bei denen man viel Zeit investiert und auf diese Stundenzahl kommt. Aber bei körperlich wirklich harter Arbeit hält das keiner ohne schwerwiegende Schäden durch.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (10. September 2010)

Terence Skill schrieb:


> .....
> Einwanderungspolitik und Integrationspolitik gehen hier Hand in Hand, so weit solltest du denken können. *Wer einwandert, muss in der Regel auch integriert werden.* Beides muss aneinandergeknüpft sein. ......


 
Das Problem ist ja leider gerade, dass man den von dir sehr richtig erkannten Zusammenhang jedoch negiert. Auch und gerade der Herr S.
Warum?
Weil er genau die Menschen (Einwanderer, die hier bleiben wollen) dafür verantwortlich macht, dass sie sich nicht integrieren, obwohl es die Pflicht der Gesellschaft ist, diese Integration vorzunehmen.
Dazu bedarf es politischer und gesetzlicher Rahmenbedingungen. Sind diese nicht gegeben, bilden sich eben die gesellschaftlichen Gegensätze heraus, statt in einem gesellschaftlichen Gesamtbild zu verschmelzen.

Wie lange ist Deutschland jetzt schon Einwanderungsland? 



Terence Skill schrieb:


> ..... Komisch nur das selbst die so "blinden" Politiker mittlerweile das Problem angeblich erkannt haben.
> .......


 
Da lach ich mir doch ´nen Ast. Wirklich erkannt? Das behaupten die seit Jahrzehnten. Vielleicht stimmt es ja sogar seit ungefähr dem Jahr 2000, dann müsste man ihnen aber unterstellen, dass sie absichtlich nur an Symptömchen werkeln, sich Statistiken schön rechnen und die Probleme verdrängen, anstatt ihnen zu begegnen.
Und das schon seit der Regierung Kiesinger und davor!
Da hilft auch schönes Geschwätz wie hier: Zuwanderung - Zuwanderung.de und auf der von dir verlinkten Seite der Bundesministerien nicht die Bohne.

Realistisch betrachtet sieht es so aus:
Migration - Integration - Diversity: Einwanderungspolitik
(auch diese Abhandlung ist inzwischen über 4 Jahre alt)

Und wenn sich nun Politiker *hinstellen* und einen Paradigmenwechsel vom gerade erst erfolgten Paradigmenwechsel verlangen, so ist das doch um so mehr armselig und verlogen, da der Betreffende einer Partei entstammt, die seit Jahrzehnten mit ihrer Politik eine vernünftige Integration verhindert.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Einwanderung


----------



## Terence Skill (10. September 2010)

Ich sehe das etwas anders. Ich zitiere jetz mal absichtlich wieder den Sarrazin:

"Integration ist eine Leistung dessen, der sich integriert"

Hat er vollkommen Recht. Gesetzlich und Gesellschaftlich sind die Rahmenbedingungen dafür vorhanden. Das Beweisen die positiven Beispiele erfolgreich Integrierter. Und weil du schon die Gesellschaft ansprichst, ein Einwanderer hat sich in unsere Gesellschaft zu integrieren, nicht anders herum. 
Wer sich aber absichtlich versucht von einheimischen Abzugrenzen und statt sich zu integrieren, Parallelgesellschaften bildet etc. braucht sich über Unmut der Bevölkerung nicht zu wundern.
Eigenartigerweise sind es in jedem Land, in jeder Statistik Hauptsächlich die Muslime die Probleme bei der Integration habe. Christen und Juden aus dem nahen und mittleren Osten dagegen integrieren sich Problemlos. 
Also scheinen die Probleme doch mit dem Glauben zusammenzuhängen und der dem Islam großteils fehlenden Säkularisierung*. 
*Das zeigt auch die extreme Intoleranz jener gegen Menschen die ihren Glauben ablehnen, oder irgendwelche angeblichen Gotteslästerungen begehen. Das Theater um diese geplante Koranverbrennung ist sowas von lächerlich. Kaum kündigt einer sowas an, gibs gewalttätige Demos wie z.B. in Afgahnistan. Jetzt müsste man allein aus trotz diese Dinger verbrennen. Es nervt einfach nur für wie wichtig sie sich selbst und ihren Glauben nehmen und wie ihnen der Rest der Welt in den hintern kriecht. Die Christen müssen sonst was über sich ergehen lassen und diese Muslimen machen jedesmal nen riesen Fass auf. Das zeigt eindeutig das radikale Potenzial dieser Gesellschaft.
Umso mehr habe ich es begrüßt das der dänische karikaturist diesen Preis bekommen hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. September 2010)

Terence Skill schrieb:


> Ich behaupte was? Zeig mir doch mal die Passage in der ich behaupte Verbesserungsvorschläge zu haben?



Du hast zuminedest oft den Anspruch, es besser zu wissen, als die derzeitigen Politiker.
_nicht dass ich denen irgendwelche Kompetenz zusprechen möchte_



Terence Skill schrieb:


> ...vielmehr soll ... Es muss ...





Terence Skill schrieb:


> ...gehört abgeschafft...





Terence Skill schrieb:


> ...Es wird Zeit ... Man sollte...



Ob man das nun alles als "Vorbesserungsvorschlag" bezeichnen kann... - subjektiv würde ich das auch leugnen. Aber da du in dieser Diskussion offensichtlich weder den Standpunkt "es ist alles okay" noch den Standpunkt "es gibt Probleme, aber die erscheinen auch mir unlösbar" beziehst, gehe ich davon aus, dass sie als Verbesserungsvorschläge gemeint sind. Denn wer das Verhalten von Verantwortlichen als unzureichend brandmarken möchte, der sollte zumindest sagen können, welche Richtung denn besser ist und zwei konkrete Beispiele können auch nicht schaden, wenn die eigene Glaubwürdigkeit in Frage gestellt wird.



> Ich denke ich weiß vom Thema mindestens genauso viel oder wenig wie du!



Ich hab manchmal den Eindruck, dass du nicht einmal weißt, wie denn die derzeitigen Regelungen aussehen, die du (subjektiver Eindruck) als katastrophal hinstellen möchtest.



> Ob viel oder wenig ist Ansichtssache. Ausserdem bin ich dabei das so umstrittene Buch Sarrazin´s zu lesen. Du redest ständig nur von Rassismus und jedem anderen diffamierendem Blödsinn dazu, ohne dir überhaupt wirklich selbst ein Bild über die Thesen geschweige denn das Buch zu machen! Du machst es dir mit Abstand hier am leichtesten...



Einfach?
Ich überprüfe Quellen, ich versuche Zahlen zu finden, ich verweise auf herrschende Rahmenbedingungen - wieviel mehr kann man denn als Diskussionsteilnehmer noch machen, bevor derjenige, der Änderungen fordert, verrät, was das denn für welche sein sollen?
Aber in einem hast du recht: Ja, ich mache mir kaum ein Bild von Sarrazins Thesen. Ich habe mir ein Bild von seiner Person gemacht und beschlossen, dass ich dieser Person keinen einzigen Cent zukommen lassen werde. Wenn er vom Buchverkäufer zum politischen Aktivisten mutiert, werde ich mir nochmal überlegen, ob ich Zeit auf seine Thesen verwende (aktuell ist die eher knapp).
Wie dir sicherlich bei deiner sorgfältigen Analyse meines Verhaltens aufgefallen ist:
Ich beteilige mich auch nicht an Diskussionen über Sarrazins Thesen im allgemeinen. Ich habe nur zu seinen genetischen Vorstellungen etwas gesagt (und die waren problemlos vollständig nachzulesen), sonst beschränke ich meine Diskussionsteilnahme auf dass, was Forumsteilnehmer hier äußern. Mag sein, dass die Sarrazin nach dem Mund reden, aber ich reagiere auf das, was hier stattfindet.



> Einwanderungspolitik und Integrationspolitik gehen hier Hand in Hand, so weit solltest du denken können. Wer einwandert, muss in der Regel auch integriert werden. Beides muss aneinandergeknüpft sein.



Nette Feststellung und mir ganz sicher nicht neu.
Warum beschränkt sich dann deine Sichtweise zu Integration bzw. das, was du davon äußerst, darauf, die Einwanderung einzuschränken? 





> Und ich behaupte mal ganz frei das du noch nie in deinem Leben 60-70h/w körperlich harte Arbeit verrichtet hast



Das stimmt in der Tat, die 70h Wochen enthielten zu <10h harte körperliche Arbeit, die nur mit harter körperlicher Arbeit waren <50h. Stellt sich die Frage, was das mit Sarrazins Vorstellung zu tun hat, alle willkommen zu heißen, die derartige Arbeitsbedingungen gewöhnt sind?



> Gehen tut das sicherlich, aber dann musst du auch gleich die Rente ab 40 einführen



Wieso muss ich die Rente ab 40 einführen (und für wen?), wenn deutsche Arbeitgeber nach belieben Billigarbeitskräfte aus dem Ausland nutzen können?



> Das beste ist ja deine "anteilige Miete" Selbst wenn du nur ein Zimmer mieten wolltest, werden ~120€ nicht reichen. nicht annähernd!



Also in Kiel sind <100€ machbar in angemessener Lage. Optional kann man in ein Zimmer auch deutlich mehr als ein Bett stellen.



> Ganz abgesehen von dem Schwachsinn das jeder nur ein Zimmer bräuchte...Das Geld für ein Kinderzimmer sollte das Kind dann wahrscheinlich selber verdienen?



Das Kind desjenigen, der "arbeiten will" kann und würde in seinem Zimmer in Bangladesh oder Mali bleiben. Oder seitwann haben Arbeitgeber auf der Suche nach billigen Arbeitskräften ein Interesse an Familienzusammenhalt? Glaube auch nicht, dass das Kind unter "Wer was kann und was erreichen will" fällt, also auch nicht unter "ist bei uns willkommen".



> Ausserdem würde unser Staat bei deinem Modell sowas von fix pleite sein, das kannst du dir garnicht vorstellen... Nicht nur das die Kaufkraft der Bevölkerung bei gleich null liegen würde, somit die Einnahmen der MWST dahinwären (bis auf Lebensmittel, die allerdings eh den gesenketen Satz haben) nein es würde auch keinen Cent an Lohnsteuern in die Kassen kommen. Da diese beiden zu den Haupteinnahmequellen des Staates zählen wäre es hier ruckzuck zappenduster...




Und jetzt erklär mir mal, warum diese Aussage Sarrazins so toll findest, mehrfach hier anbringst und deine vollste Zustimmung ausdrückst, wenn du in ihr derart offensichtliche Fehler siehst?

Irgendwie scheinst du auf die gleiche Faktenlage aufzubauen, wie ich. Aber bei mir lautet das Endergebniss "schön klingendes, schwachssinniges Gewäsch, dass nur aus totaler Weltfremdheit oder ignorantem Populismus und Selbstdarstellung entspringen kann". Erhebe zwar keinen Anspruch darauf, dass meine Sichtweise richtig ist - aber es fällt doch auf, dass die Einstufung als "zitierungswürdig und mit "Da hat Sarrazin vollkommen recht" zu versehen" so ziemlich das Gegenteil darstellt.



> Übrigens gibt es noch jemanden der kritisiert das der Bund in den Statistiken nicht nach Religion etc unterteilt und somit das Ergebnis verwässert... Nämlich der Sarrazin...
> Aber wenn sie es machen würden, gäbe es wahrscheinlich nur noch mehr Nährstoff für Leute wie Sarrazin. Zum Glück gibt es noch andere Quellen für solche Statistiken. In etlichen Ländern Europas wurden solche Statistiken erhoben und überall zeichnet sich das selbe ab.



Sicherlich gäbe es noch mehr Nährstoff, wenn dieser Missstand behoben werden würde. Und es besteht in der Tat nur wenig Hoffnung, dass diese Leute weitaus mehr Gehör finden würden, als z.B. kritische Stimmen, die Faktoren wie Lebensstandard, Bildung und Aufstiegschancen mit einbeziehen, die ebenfalls unzureichend erhoben werden.



> Ob man nun das Problem erkennt, oder durchweg versucht alles schönzureden (so wie deiner einer) ist jedem selbst überlassen.



Ich versuche nichts schön zureden. Ich streite auch nicht die Sachlage ab. Ich bin nur sehr kritisch gegenüber der Festnagelung "des Problems". Denn es wird regelmäßig aus einer Korrelation eine Kausalität gemacht und das imho viel zu oft auf Basis von Stammtischweisheiten.



> Komisch nur das selbst die so "blinden" Politiker mittlerweile das Problem angeblich erkannt haben.



Politiker erkennen jedes "Problem", dass sich in der BILD wiederfindet. (Umkehrschluss zulässig. Auf Probleme wie z.B. gesetzwiedrige Entsorgung von Atommüll wird mit einem Freibrief zur Produktion von noch mehr reagiert, auf dass noch mehr Geld vom Steuerzahler zu den Großkonzernen wandert)


----------



## Icejester (11. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also in Kiel sind <100€ machbar in angemessener Lage. Optional kann man in ein Zimmer auch deutlich mehr als ein Bett stellen.



 Sorry, wenn das Off-Topic ist, aber wie geht das denn? Also, das Zimmer ist dann 10m² groß, oder was ist da los? Da kann man doch nicht wohnen. Wo willst Du Deinen ganzen Kram unterbringen? Sehr rätselhaft.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. September 2010)

Je nach Stadteil würde ich mal 12-15m² sagen, mit viel Glück und unsaniertem Altbau vielleicht auch mehr. Wohnungen mit >4-5 Zimmern lassen sich nicht unbedingt leicht vermieten, da können niedrige Preise für den einzeln entstehen. Nicht vergessen: Ich red hier von anteiliger Miete, d.h. WG/Zweckgemeinschaft und ich rede von Leuten, für die in Deutschland quasi alles alles als Paradies erscheint. D.h. das sprichwörtlich letzte Loch ist gesucht und es geht nicht um gewerblich vermietete Zimmer, bei denen man noch ne Gewinnspanne mitzahlen muss. "Kram unterbringen" ist dann auch nicht unbedingt das Hauptaugenmerk, ich erinnere in diesem Zusammenhang an die Bilder von asiatischen Gastarbeitern in Schweden, deren Unterkünfte 4-6 Leute in einem normalen Zimmer unterbrachten.
(aus Wohnheimerfahrung kann ich aber sagen: 12m² reichen für Kleidung, mittleren Schreibtisch, Computer&Anlage, Bett, Aufbewahrungsmöglichkeiten für ne komplette Tauchausrüstung, ausreichende Anzahl Lesematerial, etc etc etc. Man muss nur kreativ sein. Für das Zimmer, frisch renoviert und mit Einrichtung -zwar unbrauchbar, aber egal- und Internet habe ich übrigens immer noch <200€ in ner 4er WG gezahlt)


----------



## Terence Skill (12. September 2010)

Ich weiß nicht ob das deine Absicht ist, aber du/wir reden völlig aneinander vorbei.
Es ging z.B. um den deutschen Arbeitnehmer, nicht um irgendwelche Arbeitskräfte aus dem Ausland. Es ging darum warum die Deutschen für deine Konditionen nicht arbeiten können. Es ging nicht um irgendwelche Gastarbeiter^^
Auch ist es ziemlich Laienhaft Zitate von mir Stückchenweise und so vollkommen aus dem Zusammenhang zu zitieren... Ich habe gemeint das der unkontrollierte Zuzug gestoppt werden muss. Womit Familiennachzug usw gemeint ist, aber das könnte man sich auch denken!
Du unterstellst mir ich würde nichts von bestehenden Regelungen wissen, was vollkommener Quatsch ist,aber schlimmer ist noch das du anscheinend noch nicht einmal das Problem begriffen oder erkannt hast. 
Man kann nicht 100% der Einwanderer integrieren, das ist doch wohl klar. Man muss auslese betreiben die Bildung, Integrationsfähigkeit etc als Kriterien hat.
Man könnte nach deinen Aussagen fast denken du unterstüzt solche Menschenfeindlichen Arbeitsbedingungen wie sie in China großteils herrschen noch!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. September 2010)

Terence Skill schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob das deine Absicht ist, aber du/wir reden völlig aneinander vorbei.
> Es ging z.B. um den deutschen Arbeitnehmer, nicht um irgendwelche Arbeitskräfte aus dem Ausland. Es ging darum warum die Deutschen für deine Konditionen nicht arbeiten können. Es ging nicht um irgendwelche Gastarbeiter^^



Dann reden wir aneinander vorbei und es war definitiv nicht meine Absicht.
Denn dieser Diskussionteil hat eine lückenlose Zitatgeschichte bis zu einem Sarrazinzitat, in dem es um Leute geht, die herkommenwollen bzw. bis zu meinem Kommentar zu diesem, in dem ich mich mit den Auswirkungen dieser Öffnung des Arbeitsmarktes beschäftige.
Das du mitlerweile von was ganz anderem redest, obwohl du diese Aussagen via Zitat mit den meinigen verknüfst, ist mir in der Tat entgangen.



> Ich habe gemeint das der unkontrollierte Zuzug gestoppt werden muss. Womit Familiennachzug usw gemeint ist, aber das könnte man sich auch denken!



Ah...
"Familiennachzug" möchtest du also abschaffen.
Sorry, dass ich mir das eben nicht gedacht hab, sondern lieber zwei Seiten lang nachfrage ohne eine Antwort zu erhalten.



> Man könnte nach deinen Aussagen fast denken du unterstüzt solche Menschenfeindlichen Arbeitsbedingungen wie sie in China großteils herrschen noch!



Man kann solche Gedanken auch unterlassen, insbesondere wenn man bereits den Eindruck hat, die Intention von Aussagen fehlerhaft interpretiert zu haben.


----------



## TheRammbock (12. September 2010)

CDU Bundeskanzlerin Merkel muß tatsächllich bei den Energiekonzernen nachfragen ob sie eine kleine mikrige Brennstoffelementesteuer erheben darf. Und das obwohl die geplanten Laufzeitverlängerungen der Atomkraftwerke sogar Gewinne von ca. 80 Millionen Euro in die leeren Kassen spülen würde. Doch die Unverschämtheiten gehen weiter. Die Energiekonzerne erwarten angeblich vom Regierungsoberhaupt, das die Laufzeitenverlängerung der Atomkraftwerke auf 17 Jahre erhöht wird. Mittlerweile sind die Verhandlungen ja vorrüber. Doch aus meiner Sicht waren das keine Verhandlungen, sondern eine Kapitulationserklärung einer souveränen Regierung, die 80 Millionen Menschen vertreten sollte. Soweit sind wir in unserer Demokratie mit unserer demokratischen Grundordnung gekommen. Der Regierungschef muß die Unternehmen fragen, ob Steuern erhoben werden dürfen ...

Bei Kürzungen von Sozialleistungen muß niemand gefragt werden ... Das betrifft ja nur das Wahlvolk ...

Merkel regiert schon lange durch. Sie ist die Kaiserin Deutschlands.Mit alleiniger Entscheidungsgewalt und unter Rückendeckung der EU. Die Äußerung von Gauck: "Ich will zwischen Regierenden und regierten vermitteln." Sagt ja viel über den Zustand unserer Demokratie. Wir befinden uns in einer gefühlten Demokratie. Sowie in einem gefühlten Aufschwung. Die Wirtschaft rechnet mit weiteren Konjunkturpaketen und hebt deshalb ihre Umsatz- und Auftragserwartungen an. Bayern und BadenWürtemberg sind einsame Spitzenreiter in Benachteilung von sozial schwachen in ihrem Bildungssytem und glänzen dafür in den Pisastudien auf den ersten Plätzen. Dieses Bildungssystem scheint nur noch mit privatem Nachhilfeunterricht zu schaffen zu sein. Ein Zeichen zum Übergang der Privatisierung unseres Bildungswesens. Deshalb erhielten die Schulen mit den Konjunkturpaket eine Verkaufslackierung ...

Nach Westerwelle und Koch hat nun ja auch CDU Altmitglied Merz einen Arbeitsdienst für Arbeitslose gefordert und griff die Theorie von Prof. Heinson auf, indem er sie Vermehrungsprämie für sozial schwache streicht. Unter dem Medienrummel der Weltmeisterschaft traute sich die Politik recht viel zu. Sie hat das Maul unerträglich voll genommen und drückte auf´s Gas bei der Abschaffung des Sozialstaates. Der goldene Reiter, die SPD und die Grünen sind nur Fassade, denn auch sie gehören zur Realpolitik mit Wirtschaftskompetenz die sich bereits mit dem neuen Wort Sozial identifiziert. Früher bedeutete ein soziales Netz noch ein Vorhandensein von Solidargemeinschaften wie Renten- und Krankenversicherung. Heute gibt es "soziale Netzwerke" im Internet wie YouTube und Facebook die im allgemeinen nur als Chaträume bezeichnet werden sollten. Aber neimals als soziale Netzwerke! 

Das Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl der Deutschen läßt sich ganz einfach auf eine Fußballmannschaft mit 11 Mann reduzieren. Ansonsten gilt: Jeder gegen jeden und das Beste nur für mich ... Sozial ist mittlerweile ein Schimpfwort geworden, obwohl es gerade in einer Demokratie eine führende Rolle haben sollte. Aber die wörtliche Wahrnehmung in unserer Gesellschaft ist mittlerweile zu verschieden. 

Noch nie war eine Nation so einfach und emotional zu steuern ... 

Aus, anfänglich 80 Milliarden neuen Schulden, werden jetzt im Handumdrehen nur noch 60 Milliarden. Das kollektive freuen setzt sich von den Medien über die Bevölkerung fort. Hingegen beklagen sich die Medien über sinkende Werbeeinnahmen, weil die Bürger sich ihrer Medien nicht mehr bedienen. Doch woran liegt das? Liest man eine Zeitung, hat man sie alle gelesen. Und dafür soll auch noch bezahlt werden? Damit man als folgsamer Konsument die Werbeanzeigen abarbeitet und einkauft! Die Medien berichten natürlich nicht ausführlich woher aufeinmal die Bundesregierung die 20 Milliarden Euro herzaubert. Die Bundesregierung nämlich hofft aus höheren Einnahmen durch Insolvenzen. Weil sie den Bund von nun an an oberster Stelle der Gläubiger setzt und den damit lange Jahre gewährten Vortritt der Banken abschafft. Auch der Staat will an der Not des anderen verdienen. Doch mit dem Sparpaket will er auch bei denen, in der Not, kürzen. Weil er genau weiß, das bald noch mehr Notleidende an seine Pforten der solidarität klopfen werden. 

Bis dahin soll die Solidarität am besten komplett abgeschaft sein ... Es bleibt nicht mehr viel Zeit für die Menschen die Betrügereien und Tricksereien einer falsch verstandenen Politikdiplomatie zu durchschauen. Der Umsatzeinbruch bei den Medien leutet dies ein. Der stärkste Patner des Wirtschafts- und Politikgeklünkel des Gebildes Staats wird immer schwächer. Eine Frage bleibt offen. Wie holen wir als Volk uns die demokratie wieder  zurück? Demonstrationen werden zu Gewaltakten hochstillisiert. Und es wird überlegt, Gemeinschaftsdemonstrationen 
verschiedener Organisationen nicht mehr zu genehmigen ... 

Auch die Sicherheitspolitik wird in den nächsten Monaten verstärkt. Das heißt, nach meiner Ansicht, der Staat macht gegen die eigene Bevölkerung mobil. Der Politikapparat verteidigt seine Entscheidungsmonopole gegen die Demokratie und gegen die demokratische Grundordnung, die doch fest in unserem Grundgesetz verankert ist. Jeder der mehr Demokratie und Gerechtigkeit fordert, ist nach Auffassung der Regierung, extremistisch veranlagt und verfolgt die falsche Ideologie, mit einem ständigem Fingerzeig auf NPD und dem natonalem Lager. Wer der Regierung Bösartigkeiten gegenüber Minderheiten unterstellt, ist ein Verschörungstheoretiker, wie ich ja auch hier im Forum schon oft am eigenem Leib spüren durfte. Die Wahrnehmung in unserer Gesellschaft verschiebt sich immer mehr und mehr zu einem Ideologiediktat! Wer nicht die offizielle Meinung der Regierung vertritt, wird ins gesellschaftliche Aus abgeschoben. Als Schmuddelkind sozusagen, mit dem keiner mehr spielen darf. 

Bush Senior sagte in seinem berühmten Satz zur Neuen Weltordnung (NWO): "Wir wollen keine Ordnung nach dem Gesetz des Dschungels. Wir wollen eine Ordnung durch Gesetze." Doch was sind heutzutage noch Gesetze? Gesetze sind für die Mächtigen und dehn- und anpassbar. Das ist der Begriff für den neuen starken Staates, der die Mächtigen vor den Forderungen des gemeinen Volkes schützt. Aber das widerspricht jeder demokratischen Ordnung und jedem 
demokratischem Gedanken. 

Sollte sich die Zentralisierung in der EU weiter so beschleunigen und fortsetzen, unbeobachtet von der Bevölkerung, weil es von den Medien verschwiegen wird, ist die Demokratie bald nur noch vor den Toren Europas zu finden. Und diese sind abgeriegelt durch Sicherheits- und Geldpolitik. Wir gehen immer weiter in die Vergangenheit zurück, viel weiter als wir uns jeh erträumten. Aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht, hemmt zuviel Demokratie den Wachstumsdrang der Wirtschaft. Es könnte sogar passieren, das Regierungen nach demokratischen Wahlen gezwungen sein werden, ihr Umverteilungssystem von Steuergeldern, zugunsten von Bürgern zu ändern. Diese Überlegung dürfen wir nicht außer acht lassen, in der Beurteilung unserer Politik, die gerade ans uns praktiziert wird.

Der einzige Ausweg aus dieser Situation ist die Umstellung der Geldentstehung. Nicht nur das Geldsystem muß geändert werden. Eine andere Währung, oder gar die Abschaffung des Zinses, sind nicht die Lösung. Wer Demokratie wirklich leben will, muß erst die Geldentstehung demokratisieren und vom Eigentum abkoppeln. Geld darf in Zukunft kein Enteignungsmittel mehr sein, sondern muß die Leistung des Menschen als Grundlage haben. DANN erst ist Demokratie 
wirklich möglich. Denn dann steht die Demokratie für immer über der Geld- und Eigentumsordnung unserer Gesellschaft.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. September 2010)

Wenn man schon Vollzitate ohne eigene Reflexion postet, sollte man doch wenigstens die Quelle angeben und es nicht als eigene Leistung vortäuschen.
Ich hole das mal für dich nach...
Rammbocks Post ist komplett von hier zitiert.


----------



## TheNik (12. September 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Wenn man schon Vollzitate ohne eigene Reflexion postet, sollte man doch wenigstens die Quelle angeben und es nicht als eigene Leistung vortäuschen.
> Ich hole das mal für dich nach...
> Rammbocks Post ist komplett von hier zitiert.


Die Seite ist reine Demagogie. Aber das hätte einen eigenen Thread verdient..


----------



## TheRammbock (29. September 2010)




----------

